# National Ambulance UAE



## SCFLTMEDIC

Hey Guys,
I am looking at going to the Middle East and have heard alittle about National Ambulance in Abu Dhabi. Does anyone have any info on them, pay, rotations, living conditions? Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!
Jay


----------



## akflightmedic

Great gig..I have friends who work there.  PM me and I will intro you via email, take it from there.


----------



## akflightmedic

FYI...there is NO rotation...you live there...that is only option.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I pmed you


----------



## medicrickj

*Danger*

Guys be warned about this company.  They promise a lot but deliver very little.  The managment of this company is decitful, incompetant and arrogant.  Bullying and intimidation of staff is commonplace.


----------



## akflightmedic

You have anything more to add?

I have friends who have worked their for almost 2 years with no complaints. Friends who I have known for 10+ years and used to fly with....


----------



## ffemt8978

medicrickj said:


> Guys be warned about this company.  They promise a lot but deliver very little.  The managment of this company is decitful, incompetant and arrogant.  Bullying and intimidation of staff is commonplace.



Thank you for taking the time to register to this forum for the sole purpose of warning us against this great danger.  I guess it should be enough for us to take your word on this matter as the final authority.  It must be such an obvious truth that it requires no support or evidence on your part.


----------



## SCFLTMEDIC

Sclutz,
Thanks for the PM, PM sent

Medicrickj,
I appreciate the PM, thanks for the details.

Guys, Medicrickj sent me a PM with details. I appreciate him for doing that. I was looking for information both good or bad. 
You all be safe out there!!


----------



## the entertainer

Lads, medicrickj raises legitimate issues with this company, could be why half of the medics left inside the first year….

akflightmedic  “I have friends who have worked their for almost 2 years with no complaints. Friends who I have known for 10+ years and used to fly with....”
Odd, since they have only been on-line for just over a year…..

ffemt8978  “Thank you for taking the time to register to this forum for the sole purpose of warning us against this great danger. I guess it should be enough for us to take your word on this matter as the final authority. It must be such an obvious truth that it requires no support or evidence on your part.”
Perhaps you could think of the effort/motivation it took to join up just to pass on a warning instead of writing your conceited little rant…..

:excl:How bout some real Q&A not petty sniping?:excl:


----------



## akflightmedic

the entertainer said:


> Lads, medicrickj raises legitimate issues with this company, could be why half of the medics left inside the first year….
> 
> akflightmedic  “I have friends who have worked their for almost 2 years with no complaints. Friends who I have known for 10+ years and used to fly with....”
> Odd, since they have only been on-line for just over a year…..
> 
> ffemt8978  “Thank you for taking the time to register to this forum for the sole purpose of warning us against this great danger. I guess it should be enough for us to take your word on this matter as the final authority. It must be such an obvious truth that it requires no support or evidence on your part.”
> Perhaps you could think of the effort/motivation it took to join up just to pass on a warning instead of writing your conceited little rant…..
> 
> :excl:How bout some real Q&A not petty sniping?:excl:



Yes they commenced operations a little over a year ago but there was much behind the scenes work BEFORE the actual launch...you know purchasing, hiring, orientations...all this was not done the day before operations started...it was done many months ahead.

As for the mod's comment you snipped, he has every right to make a notation and now basically you are doing the same thing. Sounds like you are part of a disgruntled cadre starting to rear its ugly head a la KSA and AA.


----------



## Veneficus

*I know nothing about this organization at all.*

But,

I do know that when Americans first go overseas, there is a significant culture shock.

The rest of the world is not America. It has different systems, different values, quirks, etc. 

Often if you have traveled and stayed at Western hotels and generally did the tourist thing, you will be in for a considerable eyeopener when you start living somewhere.

Some things to be aware of no matter where you go.

1. As a visitor of a country, you must familiarize yourself with the place first. I suggest a visit, but I know that is not always economically possible. 

2. While you may not be treated like you would in the US, you may be treated better than their own people.

3. When you first start working in a new employement system (not EMS system, but actually workers/employer responsibility etc. kind of thing) since it is not the US, you may feel everything is somehow wrong or inferior to the US way. 

Often it is not. 

It takes time to get used to. I can tell you that if you  burn bridges early with complaints, gripes, etc, generally it will always end in you getting the short end of the stick. 

You will get into an endless circle of being dumped on, or even simply not aided, and your life will get more and more unsatisfying until you quit/get fired, etc.

Anytime you sign on to a new organization, anywhere in the world, no matter how much planning is done, there will be growing pains.

There is more to taking a job than just the job.

First, can you live with the dominant culture in the area? (it's values, beliefs, etc.)
Honestly there are one or 2 places in the world that is such the antithesis of my beliefs I simply will not go. (When forced, spend as little time and interaction there as humanly possible. This keeps me from getting angry or in trouble.)

Second, do a little research about the place. The state department is a good place to start. The local college anthropology or world studies depts are good too.

Third, when you get to where you end up, figure out if you are pissed at something about work or your life. Often during work, you take your frustrations of life out when things don't go well at work. 

Fourth, always ask "how can this go wrong?" I have found very few employers underpromise and over deliver. Many do just the opposite. They have good intentions and want to deliver what they promised, but things happen and they can't. Worse is when there is a disconnect between management and the rank and file. They both have very different perceptions of how things are.

Finally, always expect less than what is promised.

Remember, until you spend some time there, you are the outsider that doesn't know what is going on, not the expert who tells them how it is. Being an outsider, you will have some perspective on things that may help, but it may not be the most pressing priority of the organization at the moment.

Your first experience might not go so well. But inevitably, I have found it is qute predictable whether a person is happy or disgruntled with living/working in another place based on the passion of their argument against or how long they have stayed.


----------



## ffemt8978

the entertainer said:


> Lads, medicrickj raises legitimate issues with this company, could be why half of the medics left inside the first year….
> 
> akflightmedic  “I have friends who have worked their for almost 2 years with no complaints. Friends who I have known for 10+ years and used to fly with....”
> Odd, since they have only been on-line for just over a year…..
> 
> ffemt8978  “Thank you for taking the time to register to this forum for the sole purpose of warning us against this great danger. I guess it should be enough for us to take your word on this matter as the final authority. It must be such an obvious truth that it requires no support or evidence on your part.”
> Perhaps you could think of the effort/motivation it took to join up just to pass on a warning instead of writing your conceited little rant…..
> 
> :excl:How bout some real Q&A not petty sniping?:excl:


How about some proof of your qualifications to comment on this company?  The minimal effort/motivation to join this forum does not prove anything.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I work for this company right now. I have been here since October and have no complaints so far. I recommended it to my friends back home. All I can offer is my honest opinion from my time here so far.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Just an update on this, our company is hiring and placed a link with more information in the "employment section" regards.


----------



## dtrojan07

akflightmedic said:


> FYI...there is NO rotation...you live there...that is only option.


NOT true we work a 7 day rotation on remote bases then have options on our 7 days off.


----------



## dtrojan07

akflightmedic said:


> Yes they commenced operations a little over a year ago but there was much behind the scenes work BEFORE the actual launch...you know purchasing, hiring, orientations...all this was not done the day before operations started...it was done many months ahead.
> 
> As for the mod's comment you snipped, he has every right to make a notation and now basically you are doing the same thing. Sounds like you are part of a disgruntled cadre starting to rear its ugly head a la KSA and AA.



You are absolutely correct akflightmedic..I was one of the first medics on the ground here. Allot went on before the start up. I reupt for another year. 
As far at the disgruntled people..When you hire for a "Remote Medical" job maybe you should do some research to what remote medical means! Working a couple hours in the desert in the summer is NOT a cake walk.
If your looking at the job posting that Shultz posted on this site. That is NOT remote work BUT you have to remember it runs Medic/EMT so new medics won't work, you need to have experience and be able to control a scene when English may not be spoken by anyone but you. 
If anyone has some questions please don't spread rumors just ask someone that is there!


----------



## dtrojan07

*Female Paramedics*

I forgot to mention in my previous reply we ARE taking Female Paramedics for the open jobs..ALSO there is a uplift for Critical Care or degree Paramedics. I don't know the details on that because the guidelines haven't been established yet.


----------



## Pabbage

I'd like to hear some pros and cons about this company - any PMs would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Flyhi

HI All,

I am in the same boat and would love some solid info on the company. Some of the guys on this thread have PM'd me already and they were great and honest messages. However I will take all sides of the discussion so I can make a better informed decision. If you dont want to put it on the thread please PM me. 

Thanks


----------



## dtrojan07

Really you guys need to ask exact questions..what your looking for? what do you expect? Are you after a job or a adventure? OR like most of us "Living the DREAM"!



Flyhi said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am in the same boat and would love some solid info on the company. Some of the guys on this thread have PM'd me already and they were great and honest messages. However I will take all sides of the discussion so I can make a better informed decision. If you dont want to put it on the thread please PM me.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Flyhi

I suppose it's hard to get specific questions together apart from the obvious which follow;

1) what shifts are run out there.
2) what are the crewing arrangements and working conditions including equipment like
3) how are you as a western ALS medic recieved by both your local co workers and your patients. 
4) is the pay good and how is it paid.
5) knowing what you know would you bring a family over there, especially girls
6) is OT compulsory or is it optional
7) how do you feel now after gaining all that experience about coming back to a EMS system that will have far more restrictive protocols
8) is burn out an issue
9) is their a tiered system where as the new guy you will get the crap posts first and work up or are you placed as per contract.
10)What's the biggest draw back about working there
11) can you access CPD or gain additional qualifications whilst over there


I could go on but I won't abuse your offer of helpful info.

Cheers


----------



## dtrojan07

hope this helps



Flyhi said:


> I suppose it's hard to get specific questions together apart from the obvious which follow;
> 
> 1) what shifts are run out there. 4 12s, 4 OFF,ON GROUN 2DAYS/24HRS OFF/2NITES/4 DAYS OFF..FLIGHT IS SCHEDULED
> 2) what are the crewing arrangements and working conditions including equipment like...GROUND..ALS RUNS IN CAMARYs WITH EMT SAUDI PARTERN ASSIGNED TO STATION WITH BLS AMBULANCE..RIYADH IS THE SIZE AND POPULATION OF LA..LIKE ANY OTHER BIG CITY BUSY LOTS OF TRAUMA
> 3) how are you as a western ALS medic recieved by both your local co workers and your patients. LIKE DOCTORS
> 4) is the pay good and how is it paid.FIRST YEAR PAY IS LITTLE MORE THAN BACK HOME but its tax free..IF YOUR DOING THIS TO GET RICH.STAY HOME..YOU CANT COMPARE SALARIES ON INTERNATIONAL CONTRACT TO YOUR PUBLIC AMBULANCE BY THE HOUR IN THE STATES..YOUR COMPARING APPLES TO ORANGES..
> 5) knowing what you know would you bring a family over there, especially girls I HAVE MY WIFE AND SMALL SON HERE AND DID IN SAUDI..
> 6) is OT compulsory or is it optionalCOMPULSORY AND SOMETIMES YOU WORK FOR FREE..PART OF THE JOB
> 7) how do you feel now after gaining all that experience about coming back to a EMS system that will have far more restrictive protocols..IM STILL OVERSEAS AND FEEL IT WOULD BE HARD FOR ME TO RETURN TO THE STATES..LOVE IT HERE
> 8) is burn out an issue..IS BURN OUT A ISSUE IN EMS?
> 9) is their a tiered system where as the new guy you will get the crap posts first and work up or are you placed as per contract.YOU GET WHATYOU GET..THEY DONT THINK THAT HARD HERE
> 10)What's the biggest draw back about working there NOT BEING HOME
> 11) can you access CPD or gain additional qualifications whilst over there..SOME YOU CAN..IN SAUDI ITS HARD IN UAE ALL ARE AVAILABLE AS WELL AS RENW NATIONAL REGISTRY..WHICH IS SOMETHING NEW LIKE IN THE LAST FEW MONTHS.
> 
> OK NOW..I HAVE SEEN MANY MEDICS COME AND GO..THE ONES THAT DONT LAST LONG ARE THE ONES THAT HAVE IT IN THEIR HEAD WHAT SHOULD BE LIKE HERE AND REALIZE THAT IT AINT HAPPENING...YOU NEED TO KEEP IN MIND SAUDI IS A CLOSED RESTRICTIVE COUNTRY.YOU NEED TO LEARN THE CULTURE. YOU NEED TO KNOW WHAT A "MUSLIM STATE" MEANS..YOU NEED TO BE ABLE TO KEEP AN OPEN MIND AND READY TO ADJUST YOUR GOALS AS NEEDED...YOU NEED TO BE ABLE TO BITE YOUR LIP AND PICK YOUR BATTLES..AND MOST IMPORTANT YOU NEED TO REMEMBER THIS IS THEIR COUNTRY! UNDERSTAND YOU WILL BE AWAY FROM YOUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY FOR A LONG TIME AND NEED TO BE ABLE TO DEAL WITH IT..THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE NOT SEEN THE VIDEO I MADE, PLEASE SEARCH SCRA ON YOUTUBE I MADE A WHAT WORK IS LIKE VIDEO FOR MY FRIENDS IN THE STATES
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCkYl9UuQl8&list=UUqcMJlFblfJejgarBHlnwbw&index=6&feature=plcp
> 
> Hope this helps all of you
> 
> I could go on but I won't abuse your offer of helpful info.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Flyhi

Thanks a million for the time and good advice.


----------



## Flyhi

Loved the youtube clip. Anyone know if there is one for UAE ??:unsure:


----------



## akflightmedic

dtrojan07 said:


> hope this helps



Most of your answers are about Saudi...they are asking about the Abu Dhabi ambulance in UAE....


----------



## dtrojan07

thanx i did miss that..thought i was on the other thread...many of the answers apply for both..but when i get a minute i will try to seperate the particulars.
The main one being instead of a response Camary you are in a Ambu with 2 EMT partners and a  Police officer driver. But this may change when we go operational as this is a new contract and all is up in the air.
The shifts are the same as in Saudi CANNOT answer how we will be accepted since we have not gone operational yet.
ALSO
SHULTZ if you get a chance check out the video you have a cameo talking part in it!
ONe other thing that may help people..I started a blog a couple of months before i deployed to SAUDI and have compiled them all together along with my UAE time to make a short story..but be advised i am no writer! If you PM me your personal email i will reply with it as a Word document. ON THE CONDITION IT IS NOT REPRITED OR REPOSTED OR DISTRIBUTED TO ANYONE ELSE!
AND one last thing if you find the SRCA Thread that Travis started in the begining he put together a list of what to pack if you find that im sure that would be helpful for you first timers over seas!



akflightmedic said:


> Most of your answers are about Saudi...they are asking about the Abu Dhabi ambulance in UAE....


----------



## ExpatMedic0

The big thing is right now we have not started operations on the public emergency response system. We are preparing to start very soon. Everyone working for us right now is on a remote outpost. 1 week on duty  1 week off duty, the call volume is very low.  UAE is a great place IMO compared to many other middle eastern country's.  I would encourage anyone with questions regarding operations, salary's, ect to email "paramedics@nationalambulance.ae"


----------



## Epi52

I've been researching overseas medic jobs for quite a while now.  This position is one of the few good ones, also check out Hamad EMS in Qatar.


----------



## SkiMedic

*Abu Dhabi EMS*

I'm having difficulty gleaning who exactly runs EMS (911/111/112) in Abu Dhabi. Is it the Police or National Ambulance Company? Or are they one and the same?

I have an interview with National Ambulance in a few days, anybody have any questions they want me to ask?


----------



## ExpatMedic0

currently the police run 911 in abu dhabi. our company (NAC) is taking over the contract. We are recruiting for that now but have not started doing the contract. The current contract we are working in AD is remote outpost type positions 7 days on 7 days off. However we will be starting the 911 contract very soon.


----------



## SkiMedic

*National Ambulance*

Schulz;

Thanks for the quick reply and for the clarification.  I was on a contract in Kuwait where we frequently worked 6 days on and ONE day off at remote military posts so 7/7 is not on the face of it a problem. 

Thanks for the email address, I'll be emailing them next.

Hopefully, all will work out and we can meet face to face soon.


----------



## Scope00

How does this job compare with the SCRA?


----------



## dtrojan07

scope00 said:


> how does this job compare with the scra?



your joking right?


----------



## Scope00

No, quite serious..... Why, is it that much worse? Better?  How's the housing?


----------



## dtrojan07

Scope00 said:


> No, quite serious..... Why, is it that much worse? Better?  How's the housing?



I take it you have never been to Saudi Arabia or UAE before?
HUGE dif. UAE is a dream job..you want experiance and willing to put up with the BS go to Saudi! You will see more trauma in a week than the Detroit medics see in a 3 months! You will run so many codes that you will be able to run em in your sleep!
Housing is housing just what type of lifestyle you want to live? Saudi is a Muslim state in every sense of the word. You get caught trying to smuggle in a bible you could be sentances to 50 lashes! 
You want the experiance and tradition of the Muslim world go to Saudi. You want a more laid back slightly westernized go to UAE.
Really though if your young and you want to experiance the world. You will get to know yourself i Saudi Arabia, find out who you are. You will bring back stories and experiance you will retell your whole life. Then give UAE or Qatar a try and you will see how much life is easier and appreciate things more. You do know Saudi Arabia is a closed state right? Meaning you are owned by the SRCA. PERIOD you have to have a exit VISA to leave the country and if you piss someone off they don't have to give it to you! When i was there one guy changed his mind and wanted to go home. They refused him a ticket at first did not pay him a penny and he was there for like 2 months so he had to live off his savings he had before he went there. AND he finally filed a formal complaint with the state department to get his VISA. They told him he was a embarassmant to the director for going to the US Embassy to complain! if you look into the archives there is a thread about SRCA and that was well talked about.
But i would suggest you do some research on this area of the world. Then decide where you want to go.


----------



## sammyam

Hey guys,

I have a webex interview lined up for this coming Tuesday, fingers crossed for a planning or PCP position, but if there is anyone out there already attached to the National Ambulance Company I'd appreciate a message! It'd be great to start meeting some potential coworkers 

Sam


----------



## SkiMedic

*National Ambulance (UAE)*

I don't have enough "wasta" yet to post IM's here so....

Last Wednesday I did a Webex session and tested for NAC, I haven't heard back yet but possibly we will be co-workers soon.  

Keep posting, I've had replies from a few NAC employees that were pretty helpful.


----------



## sammyam

Thanks for the reply,

How did the interview go? Pretty standard or were there any surprises?


----------



## ExpatMedic0

goodluck guys, maybe i will see you around soon


----------



## SkiMedic

*Nac*

It really wasn't an interview, just a scenario test which was pretty forthright. Chris, the supervisor who gave the test, said he wasn't sure if I'd be called for an interview or if they'd just send me an offer once all my paperwork was in. (Rural/Metro keeps promising to send my employment verification letter but never actually sends it.) 

Good luck, maybe we'll be in the same orientation group.

Kevin


----------



## mycrofft

Reiterating two replies above, learn before you sign. Use credible online resources, try to talk to faculty at local universities about their experiences, read the State Department notices. Networking on EMTLIFE is a growing resource too.

Employers are employers, they will sometimes be bahstids; in the U.S., if you get overwrought you can throw your shears holster on the desk and walk off, but halfway around the world and under a more-strenuous contract it might not be that easy. Heck, moving from say Texas to California could pose some of those problems.


----------



## sammyam

Thank you for the advice as well as the private messages (I'm still a few posts short of being able to reply...) I'm looking forward to tomorrow and perhaps I'll have the opportunity to return to UAE, I had a great experience in 2007. Thanks again!

Sam (Vancouver)


----------



## akflightmedic

Chris R.  ?


----------



## dtrojan07

Yup that would be him..he is doing most of the clinical interiews/testing


akflightmedic said:


> Chris R.  ?


----------



## DFKlein

In the middle east do the supply a dorm/apartment with the contract or do you have to find a place on your own?


----------



## dtrojan07

DFKlein said:


> In the middle east do the supply a dorm/apartment with the contract or do you have to find a place on your own?



Usually the contractor will take care of you. You usally are lost enough and they want you to focus on your job your hired for. But your contract will spell out exactly what the contractor will suplly and what is expected of you.
If you get a offer and your not sure or comfortable to accept it without talking to people that work international contracts..You dont want to be stuck in a contract half way around the world!


----------



## dtrojan07

sammyam said:


> Thank you for the advice as well as the private messages (I'm still a few posts short of being able to reply...) I'm looking forward to tomorrow and perhaps I'll have the opportunity to return to UAE, I had a great experience in 2007. Thanks again!
> 
> Sam (Vancouver)



How did your interview go?


----------



## DFKlein

Thanks do you know if any of the companies will take a Newby EMT/EMT-Paramedic with 5 yrs First Responder experience?


----------



## dtrojan07

DFKlein said:


> Thanks do you know if any of the companies will take a Newby EMT/EMT-Paramedic with 5 yrs First Responder experience?



probably not you need a good 3 yrs experiance in your spot, go to school get your paramedic if you want to work overseas. If you contact George Washington Univ  out of DC they have the Kuwait contract and they will hire US EMTs. I know they are hiring medics right now but they also use EMTs..just remember you have to obtain a security clearace with them but they will help you file the 80-100page application..


----------



## Flyhi

*Nac uae*

HI All,

Just a quick post to say thanks to all you guys who were good enough to give good advice. Completed my clinical assessment/scenario test with Chris a few days ago. Went well but hey sounds like there is a S**t load of good guys in for this one so time will tell 

Cheers


----------



## ExpatMedic0

good to hear. Did Paul ever contact you?



Flyhi said:


> HI All,
> 
> Just a quick post to say thanks to all you guys who were good enough to give good advice. Completed my clinical assessment/scenario test with Chris a few days ago. Went well but hey sounds like there is a S**t load of good guys in for this one so time will tell
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sammyam

dtrojan07 said:


> How did your interview go?



Verrry well.... A few more posts and I'll be able to message


----------



## sammyam

Just curious, are there any fees at all associated with accommodation? Are utilities covered?


----------



## dtrojan07

sammyam said:


> Just curious, are there any fees at all associated with accommodation? Are utilities covered?


all covered your contract will spell out exactly what is included and what is expected of you


----------



## mycrofft

How absolutely strange to have your EMS needs taken care of exclusively by foreigners. But then we have folks from other countries harvesting our crops, raising our children, building our homes, etc. And we don't pay them near what they are worth, as a rule.


----------



## akflightmedic

mycrofft said:


> How absolutely strange to have your EMS needs taken care of exclusively by foreigners. But then we have folks from other countries harvesting our crops, raising our children, building our homes, etc. And we don't pay them near what they are worth, as a rule.



Well, if you hire HCNs (host country nationals) you encounter several serious issues which could be counter productive to the delivery of EMS.

1. The crews go out of service 5 x a day for prayer which can take anywhere from 15-30 minutes depending on how long the line is at the feet washing stand, how fervent they get in their prayers and how crowded the area is if they pull over to mosque.

2. The crews are limited in who they can see and touch and there WILL be a general bias towards women in general--and the women will not give you any story close to the truth...especially if it is a woman issue, rape or assault.

3. Everyone is related. Sure I am being funny here, but again this will alter some care--how many distant cousins have you run on this month?

4. The biggest conundrum of all ( I actually experienced this one in Kuwait)....ready?
     You are altering Allah's will!!!
      By providing care and trying to save someone, you are challenging Allah's authority. If the guy got smacked by a car and is laying there dying, let him be!! Allah commanded it!!

5. Pain control--You know my extensive history with the ME and SWA...they simply do not support narcs for pain control. It is against their belief system. I have been in hospitals where I had to demand they give meds for certain conditions--had a guy with a femur fracture and they kept giving high dose of Motrin. They finally got out the morphine reluctantly and gave him 1mg. ONE MG!!

6. From many of my travels, I find ME people to be VERY lazy. No one wants to work when it is hot, they take frequent tea breaks apart from the prayer breaks...and absolutely NO ONE works on Fridays as that is their holy day. They also have many holy holidays throughout the year including Ramadan (30 day fast and lots of prayers) in which work damn near stops in its entirety.

I am sure there are other advantages/disadvantages I have not considered to the hiring of expats for medical care delivery but these are the big ones from personal experience only.


----------



## Veneficus

You know i don't like that area as it is and you just make it sound worse all the time.


----------



## dtrojan07

akflightmedic said:


> Well, if you hire HCNs (host country nationals) you encounter several serious issues which could be counter productive to the delivery of EMS.
> 
> 1. The crews go out of service 5 x a day for prayer which can take anywhere from 15-30 minutes depending on how long the line is at the feet washing stand, how fervent they get in their prayers and how crowded the area is if they pull over to mosque.
> 
> 2. The crews are limited in who they can see and touch and there WILL be a general bias towards women in general--and the women will not give you any story close to the truth...especially if it is a woman issue, rape or assault.
> 
> 3. Everyone is related. Sure I am being funny here, but again this will alter some care--how many distant cousins have you run on this month?
> 
> 4. The biggest conundrum of all ( I actually experienced this one in Kuwait)....ready?
> You are altering Allah's will!!!
> By providing care and trying to save someone, you are challenging Allah's authority. If the guy got smacked by a car and is laying there dying, let him be!! Allah commanded it!!
> 
> 5. Pain control--You know my extensive history with the ME and SWA...they simply do not support narcs for pain control. It is against their belief system. I have been in hospitals where I had to demand they give meds for certain conditions--had a guy with a femur fracture and they kept giving high dose of Motrin. They finally got out the morphine reluctantly and gave him 1mg. ONE MG!!
> 
> 6. From many of my travels, I find ME people to be VERY lazy. No one wants to work when it is hot, they take frequent tea breaks apart from the prayer breaks...and absolutely NO ONE works on Fridays as that is their holy day. They also have many holy holidays throughout the year including Ramadan (30 day fast and lots of prayers) in which work damn near stops in its entirety.
> 
> I am sure there are other advantages/disadvantages I have not considered to the hiring of expats for medical care delivery but these are the big ones from personal experience only.



Great reply AK..I saw that post and needed to bite my lip and say nothing..But i have to admit your #4, I often heard in Saudi. PLUS the level of EMS care here (UAE) or for the most part anywhere in the Middle East Doesn't even compare to the level of EMS People take for granted in the States! Find Bondi yet?
D


----------



## akflightmedic

dtrojan07 said:


> Find Bondi yet?



Just got to Sydney last night...have the next 5 days here, I am sure I will find it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

While I agree with some of that,  I do not find it that extreme here, at all. I find the emirates an open minded left wing liberal paradise compared to other countries such as Saudi Arabia. However even in KSA I had a full narcs set. In UAE we are hiring women paramedics here as ALS in the field. business and shops do not close during prayer time here. Your free to buy pork and booze, In addition to that your free to practice whatever religion you like. Also only around %20 of the people that live here are Emirati nationals. Guys like "'Green Sheikh'" are also doing a real good job informing the public about protecting the environment and reducing carbon foot prints. The locals I interact with on a daily basis are very use to western culture and and ways. No one gives me a second look because I am white or cares about my tattoo's even on duty. The majority of the locals here DO NOT drop everything go to pray when the prayer call comes on. 
I feel  safer here than I do in most of the USA. After my time in Egypt and Saudi, I am really proud of the UAE and I think there doing a great job here.

At the end of the day in my opinion this a country of foreigners from all over the world build on and around money. It just happens to be in the middle east. Most of the %20 of people that are lucky enough to be locals have plenty of money. In addition to that there is no possible way they could staff an entire EMS system here on there own, and why would they? So they could serve the other %80 of us that are foreigners? Depending upon how you look it. It is kind of the other way around as we are really there servants ;-)


----------



## akflightmedic

Was not trying to apply that as a whole, I am familiar with Dubai and Abu Dhabi quite well....I do keep a flat there. I love the Non Muslim section inside Spinneys...I do get the weird looks and occasional comment when I shop there but that is usually because I am sporting a massive beard and they think I have lost my mind.

Dubai and Abu Dhabi are unique in the sense that for every true local there are 6-7 expats so yes, general observations are skewed as are you judging/assessing the behavior of a true local or an expat (Pakistani, Indian, or others)?

No, some stores do not close during prayer but they do keep minimal hours and the reason they stay open is because there are NO locals working them, it is all expats...usually Philippinos or Indians. You will be hard pressed to find any Emirati in a regular job, same as KSA or Kuwait.

My narcotic policy is from my extensive intereaction with several hospitals within the Emirates as I have case managed patients through their ordeals and recoveries. Admittedly I have not taken a patient thru the AD system...but the mindset is prevalent.

Yes I agree it is a community built on money and trying to get them in a western mindset (not American, but Western) is Huge ordeal. Trying to do business with the majority of them is such a pain in the arse. 

Yes at the end of the day everyone there is their servant and if you ever thought differently, you were fooled.


----------



## dtrojan07

schulz said:


> While I agree with some of that,  I do not find it that extreme here, at all. I find the emirates an open minded left wing liberal paradise compared to other countries such as Saudi Arabia. However even in KSA I had a full narcs set. In UAE we are hiring women paramedics here as ALS in the field. business and shops do not close during prayer time here. Your free to buy pork and booze, In addition to that your free to practice whatever religion you like. Also only around %20 of the people that live here are Emirati nationals. Guys like "'Green Sheikh'" are also doing a real good job informing the public about protecting the environment and reducing carbon foot prints. The locals I interact with on a daily basis are very use to western culture and and ways. No one gives me a second look because I am white or cares about my tattoo's even on duty. The majority of the locals here DO NOT drop everything go to pray when the prayer call comes on.
> I feel  safer here than I do in most of the USA. After my time in Egypt and Saudi, I am really proud of the UAE and I think there doing a great job here.
> 
> At the end of the day in my opinion this a country of foreigners from all over the world build on and around money. It just happens to be in the middle east. Most of the %20 of people that are lucky enough to be locals have plenty of money. In addition to that there is no possible way they could staff an entire EMS system here on there own, and why would they? So they could serve the other %80 of us that are foreigners? Depending upon how you look it. It is kind of the other way around as we are really there servants ;-)



Mike, you are 100% correct about UAE, but that's why we are here now instead of still in Saudi, right? AND lets not forget under the current EMS system here which is Governed by the locals, they only allow D-10, O2 and NS in their drug box pre hospital. Dubai is considerably differant and We as a company are doing all we can to change this, but it is going to be a long and slow processes.
The best part of it all is it is SATURDAY and we go back to the real world tomorrow! :rofl:h34r:


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Ya Doug last night on duty tonight then its our week off!:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## SkiMedic

I accepted the job offer from NAC today. Two years in AD is a long time but probably not nearly as long as one year in Kuwait was. We talked it over, my family will stay in Colorado so I guess it's time to re-activate my Skype account. 

So shulz, are you boys going to run my butt off? Perhaps I'll get lost in the sea of FNG faces. That's MY plan, anyway. 

I've got a ton of questions that hopefully will be mostly answered by the employee manual. But for now, anybody have a copy of the protocols they can email me so I can be up to speed when I hit the ground?

Is that laughter I hear? Really? You're gonna start making fun of me already?


----------



## Flyhi

Nice one Skimedic. Hope it goes well for you. Reading some if the posts here the only that really made me think about it was the part saying that the pre hosp meds were very restrictive !! Can anyone actually involved with this contract in NAC give us an idea of what protocols and med kits the public contract will be using in Abu Dabi


----------



## Pabbage

As far as I understand nac are adopting jrcalc guidelines


----------



## ExpatMedic0

All we have herd is speculation because the new system contract will not start until summer. I did however hear that it might be a full ALS drug kit minus the narcs. It could however include NMDA receptor antagonist and Benzo's. This is however all speculation and hear say at this point at my level. 

I will say that I was working public emergency response in Saudi Arabia before this and we received a full narc set with morphine, fentanyl, all the benzo's, ketamine, full set of RSI drugs and more. Saudi is a much stricter country. It took a little while for us to get those drugs out in the field but it did happen eventually.
PS: at present time the health authority of abu dhabi is using NREMT for skill sheets and assessing but jrcalc(the UK) guidelines for most of the drugs. All of this could change in the future but thats how things are right now


----------



## britmedic

*Are they still recruiting?*



dtrojan07 said:


> I forgot to mention in my previous reply we ARE taking Female Paramedics for the open jobs..ALSO there is a uplift for Critical Care or degree Paramedics. I don't know the details on that because the guidelines haven't been established yet.



Hi dtrojan I'm thinking of a move and wondered if your guys are still recruiting?

and what the deal is. I've been looking around and it seems like a relatively new service out there. Would a female paramedic be dealing with purely female "issues" or are they deployed to all? From my research i haven't been able to find their scope of practice either? 

Thanks


----------



## dtrojan07

I've been trying to think the best way to answer you questions and it is hard due to i am really not familiar with your systems in the UK. However, this is the middle east. EMS is virtuly non exsistent as WE know EMS. There is NO ACLS No MEDs NO Narcs NO ALS NOTHING! This country is only 40yrs old.
We are here to attempt to change that. There are no rules there is no scope of practice. The rules are being written and changed daily. Of course our goal is to have a top notch EMS  system here but things take time.
NOW as far as recruiting..for the current project all the primary offers have gone out according to the acting project manager. However, we have been contacted about expanding into the northern emirates and when that goes online there will be a many more openings for medics and EMTs.
Hope that helps..



britmedic said:


> Hi dtrojan I'm thinking of a move and wondered if your guys are still recruiting?
> 
> and what the deal is. I've been looking around and it seems like a relatively new service out there. Would a female paramedic be dealing with purely female "issues" or are they deployed to all? From my research i haven't been able to find their scope of practice either?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## britmedic

*Thanks for your reply*

Thanks for getting back to me. Wow it must be quite tough. How are you dealing with the loss of skills? They've come a long way in 40 years so i'm sure it won't be long before these issues are resolved. Seems odd to recruit paramedics and EMT's when they can't use any skills (ie dont use it you lose it). What are the hospitals like? I've read they're advanced but not sure how much to believe if this is how the prehospital care situation is. What is the structure of the ambulance service over there? From what I read it seemed that it was one big organisation, but from reading on here seems it doesn't sound that way? How well are your ambulances equipped? 12 Leads etc?

Sorry for all the questions. 

I think the main differences with our system is EMT's. They are practically being fazed out and the ones we do have are generally trained up to be on a par with paramedics minus IV/IO benzo's, narcs, ALS drugs, needle chest decompression, needle cric and intubation. Having said that a lot of paramedics aren't being taught intubation either. The general movement is SGA's which some EMT's have too. I think we do more treating and referring over here too (EMT's and Paramedics). Even though EMT's aren't registered they are generally as autonomous as paramedics often solo responders or working with another EMT. We all run under JRCALC guidelines with minimal regional differences. Not too sure how we compare to the rest of the world skills wise.




dtrojan07 said:


> I've been trying to think the best way to answer you questions and it is hard due to i am really not familiar with your systems in the UK. However, this is the middle east. EMS is virtuly non exsistent as WE know EMS. There is NO ACLS No MEDs NO Narcs NO ALS NOTHING! This country is only 40yrs old.
> We are here to attempt to change that. There are no rules there is no scope of practice. The rules are being written and changed daily. Of course our goal is to have a top notch EMS  system here but things take time.
> NOW as far as recruiting..for the current project all the primary offers have gone out according to the acting project manager. However, we have been contacted about expanding into the northern emirates and when that goes online there will be a many more openings for medics and EMTs.
> Hope that helps..


----------



## med9911

SkiMedic said:


> I accepted the job offer from NAC today. Two years in AD is a long time but probably not nearly as long as one year in Kuwait was. We talked it over, my family will stay in Colorado so I guess it's time to re-activate my Skype account.
> 
> So shulz, are you boys going to run my butt off? Perhaps I'll get lost in the sea of FNG faces. That's MY plan, anyway.
> 
> I've got a ton of questions that hopefully will be mostly answered by the employee manual. But for now, anybody have a copy of the protocols they can email me so I can be up to speed when I hit the ground?
> 
> Is that laughter I hear? Really? You're gonna start making fun of me already?


I applied for the position after hearing about it through a co-worker at the end of April. Unfortunately, the first intake was complete prior to getting my CV in. Damn! Would have offered my first born for the opportunity. (Although I didn't tell my son that). Hopefully, there will be a second intake in the future. Still work for the same ambulance service for 19 years and they've given me the go ahead to head over if given the opportunity and will have my job waiting for me when (if?) I come back. 
Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## dtrojan07

Just a FYI, there will be another round sooner than expected!



med9911 said:


> I applied for the position after hearing about it through a co-worker at the end of April. Unfortunately, the first intake was complete prior to getting my CV in. Damn! Would have offered my first born for the opportunity. (Although I didn't tell my son that). Hopefully, there will be a second intake in the future. Still work for the same ambulance service for 19 years and they've given me the go ahead to head over if given the opportunity and will have my job waiting for me when (if?) I come back.
> Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## dtrojan07

*How to get arrested in the UAE*

Any of you new hires coming to UAE may want to read this article on yahoo
this no joke please read.
ALSO before you pack your bags please check the banned substance list on their foreign misnistry website 


http://en-maktoob.news.yahoo.com/how-to-get-arrested-in-the-uae.html


----------



## bigbaldguy

You should see the list of prescription drugs they don't allow in. some make sense like narcotics but they also ban things life viagra and menopause hormones and many antidepressants. You can apply for exceptions but I understand its just best to leave all meds of any kind at home and buy your asprin locally.


----------



## akflightmedic

First about the article...basically referencing extreme cases. yes they have happened but the prosecution is rare.

The last part about pork is hogwash in UAE as the grocery stores have Non Muslim sections where you can buy pork to your content. FYI, this is also where you will find pop tarts as it contains pork by product...surprise, who knew!?

Regarding the meds BBG listed, you are incorrect as those medications are sold over the counter there. Viagra, cialis, steroids, menopause meds...all legally sold without a prescription any day of the week.

As long as your medicines are in a properly labeled container without outrageous quantities being brought in - there is no issue...even with Adderall for ADHD which is a stimulant and is very difficult to obtain in UAE.

It is the people who put their pills in containers or baggies which cause eyebrows to raise. Searches upon arrivals are very rare and a bit of a farce.

I forgot to mention about 2 years ago the airport authorities acquired machines which can identify over 4000 different pills within minutes, they take a sample, pop it in the machine and then they verify if you are lying or not.


----------



## Uclabruin103

Just reading all this and it sure looks like an adventure for sure. Might have to consider this after medic and some experience if not tied down with a family.


----------



## dtrojan07

Yes i agree these are extreme cases but since I have been here, I can tell you about a few incidents that has happened. MOSTly these things happen in the rural areas where things are more tribal.
As far as meds go i wasn't reffering to the over the counter meds you can get here. BUT the pain meds like vicodin and Ty3 That are banned from bringing into the country...Unless something has changed since i got here
Also Spinneys is Great i go there shopping every week. I do buy my share of product from the NON-Muslim section.
But the one thing that the stories keep saying that i guess was missed is if a local accuses you of something you did it and your guilty and thats it! OR maybe it just for Britts since all the victims were British :huh:

My point of posting that article is we have many new people coming over here with not a clue what life is like here. If people do what they always do without reguard to where they are trouble will soon follow.
Next time your in Dubai AK we need to meet up and ill tell you some stories..  



akflightmedic said:


> First about the article...basically referencing extreme cases. yes they have happened but the prosecution is rare.
> 
> The last part about pork is hogwash in UAE as the grocery stores have Non Muslim sections where you can buy pork to your content. FYI, this is also where you will find pop tarts as it contains pork by product...surprise, who knew!?
> 
> Regarding the meds BBG listed, you are incorrect as those medications are sold over the counter there. Viagra, cialis, steroids, menopause meds...all legally sold without a prescription any day of the week.
> 
> As long as your medicines are in a properly labeled container without outrageous quantities being brought in - there is no issue...even with Adderall for ADHD which is a stimulant and is very difficult to obtain in UAE.
> 
> It is the people who put their pills in containers or baggies which cause eyebrows to raise. Searches upon arrivals are very rare and a bit of a farce.
> 
> I forgot to mention about 2 years ago the airport authorities acquired machines which can identify over 4000 different pills within minutes, they take a sample, pop it in the machine and then they verify if you are lying or not.


----------



## akflightmedic

You can bring them in as long as they are of reasonable quantity and properly labeled in original containers. Too many people on chronic pain meds for them to be that strict.

I understand you issuing the cautions, they are needed...man I have seen my share of idiots over the years...remember I have been transiting Dubai for almost 7 years now and am also a resident now. Many fools sit in jail for stupidity...most for thinking because they are American all is good and if they get in trouble the consulate will help them---WRONG!

In all seriousness however, I do see way more Brits in the papers than Amrikans...so I dunno??

I will be there in a few days...got to restock my flat, pay some bills, do some meetings and then go check on the projects in theater.


----------



## dtrojan07

akflightmedic said:


> You can bring them in as long as they are of reasonable quantity and properly labeled in original containers. Too many people on chronic pain meds for them to be that strict.
> 
> I understand you issuing the cautions, they are needed...man I have seen my share of idiots over the years...remember I have been transiting Dubai for almost 7 years now and am also a resident now. Many fools sit in jail for stupidity...most for thinking because they are American all is good and if they get in trouble the consulate will help them---WRONG!
> 
> In all seriousness however, I do see way more Brits in the papers than Amrikans...so I dunno??
> 
> I will be there in a few days...got to restock my flat, pay some bills, do some meetings and then go check on the projects in theater.



Awesome, this is my off week so if Im not flying lets meet up..Call or SMS me when you get to town..


----------



## TatuICU

I've tried to land a nursing gig in Abu Dhabi but the companies that I've talked with have not exactly blown any skirts up in the way of compensation packages.  

What's the pay like over there for medics if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sammyam

*June 13....*

Hey gang,

Looking forward to meeting everyone! I arrive around June 13th, leaving from Vancouver, Canada, start date: June 24th. Just curious, are there any other woman on staff as of yet? Not that it really matters, but would love to touch base and see if there have been/are any major hurdles to working as a woman on ambulance. Thanks!^_^


----------



## dtrojan07

sammyam said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone! I arrive around June 13th, leaving from Vancouver, Canada, start date: June 24th. Just curious, are there any other woman on staff as of yet? Not that it really matters, but would love to touch base and see if there have been/are any major hurdles to working as a woman on ambulance. Thanks!^_^



You will be braking new ground as a Women Medic, however there are Women EMTs currently on the road working in the current system. I also heard besides you we hired around 9 other female medics mostly out of UK. Don't quote me on that last part that is just what i heard from a manager.
PM sent


----------



## sammyam

Good to know! Not really too concerned, it's all an adventure, and can't wait to get started!


----------



## Nobby

Hi Guys,
I am interested in working in the UAE.just wondering how it is going and from which countries you have  recruited from ? 

I worked out there for a while and would love to come back, I had some good and bad experiences,but overall happy memories, i would still like to see how things are now !! So any news would be great thank you


----------



## Nobby

*uae*

I have heard cut off age is 38 rules me out, which is a shame wondered how uk Paramedics have settled in but no news all round at the moment good luck anyway :unsure:


----------



## Epi52

There is no age limit of 38... Not sure where you heard that....


----------



## Nobby

*Uae*

EPi52 thanks for the reply, I have submitted my cv will wait and see, hope it goes well for all who have joined.


----------



## nickhaps

How is it going so far?


----------



## tony477

*Want to Work in Dubai- Help Please*

I have enjoyed this thread. I have 23 years experience as a paramedic, supervisor and special operations manager and educator. I am retiring soon and I am really interested in working for the Dubai Coropration for Ambulance Services. My biggest question is, do they allow you to bring your wife?

Also any introductions to current employees would be greatly appriciated.

Thanks 
Tony


----------



## dtrojan07

tony477 said:


> I have enjoyed this thread. I have 23 years experience as a paramedic, supervisor and special operations manager and educator. I am retiring soon and I am really interested in working for the Dubai Coropration for Ambulance Services. My biggest question is, do they allow you to bring your wife?
> 
> Also any introductions to current employees would be greatly appriciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Tony



The quick answer is "It depends" on your contract some do some don't. But the bigger question for you is your age..They have a max age you can work here. We had one guy denied credentials due to his age.


----------



## Lipids

Hi all, 

First time poster, long time reader. Great thread and great website! All of this has been very informative to me as I've done research on international EMS careers. I just graduated college and have worked as a New Jersey EMT-Basic (not national registry) for five years and have done some brief volunteer work in rural Uganda. I've tried to focus all my experience and education around developing a career in international medicine. I have two applications in at GWU for non-EMS positions in Kuwait and would love to talk to someone about working EMS in the Middle East and/or Africa. The countries I am most interested in are UAE, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Afghanistan, Iraq, and anywhere in Northeast Africa. Which of the companies, if any, doing work in these places, besides GWU (no open EMT positions right now), hire EMTs? Anyone currently working for GWU in Kuwait or any other operating locations? What are the career prospects at a lot of these companies? Would love to talk to someone via PM as I have many many questions. 

Thanks


----------



## JDub

I could be wrong, but I do not think you are going to find any jobs in the Middle East as an EMT-B. Most require you to be at least a Paramedic, and many require a few years of experience on top of that.


----------



## dtrojan07

Lipids said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time poster, long time reader. Great thread and great website! All of this has been very informative to me as I've done research on international EMS careers. I just graduated college and have worked as a New Jersey EMT-Basic (not national registry) for five years and have done some brief volunteer work in rural Uganda. I've tried to focus all my experience and education around developing a career in international medicine. I have two applications in at GWU for non-EMS positions in Kuwait and would love to talk to someone about working EMS in the Middle East and/or Africa. The countries I am most interested in are UAE, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Afghanistan, Iraq, and anywhere in Northeast Africa. Which of the companies, if any, doing work in these places, besides GWU (no open EMT positions right now), hire EMTs? Anyone currently working for GWU in Kuwait or any other operating locations? What are the career prospects at a lot of these companies? Would love to talk to someone via PM as I have many many questions.
> 
> Thanks



First of all, why dont you get your paramedic? 2nd you really need to be National Registry to get started International it really helps but not mandatory. About Kuawait..GWU replaced CHS who replaced Dyn on that contact. They do use EMTs there and have a high turnover rate so if your patient you could get in there..BUT you must be able to get a seceret security clearance, which is almost automatic after filling out a 80 page application unless you have, any police record, bad or questionable credit of ugly divorce. In these cases you will be investigated which can take 6 mos. or more. We hire EMTs however all our EMTs are recruited out of the PI. SRCA in Saudi uses EMTs but again they are mostly Saudis.
AS a long time follower of this thread you should know most of this as this discussion is posted over and over..If you want like more info you can follow my blogs at  http://flymedic.blogspot.com/ 
YOu can also PM or direct email me if you want for more detailed questions.


----------



## adrian81063

*Nac*

OK, read all the posts, some good info. Couldn't help but notice that the only negative comments were from those getting confused with Saudi. Two vastly different places and people. Yes I've been to UAU, Qatar, visiting family. Fascinating culture.... and they are friendly if you act accordingly. I found it very warming to be an obvious pale skinned Australian sitting in a car, and have a Qatari, complete stranger, walk past and wave hello. It's what you make it and your own demeanour.

Question, for those who are actually there working on-road for NAC.

What is the work load like, particularly night shift, I've had enough of bouncing round all night being flogged to death. How heavy is the work load and what type of cases typically seeing?

Regards
Ade


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I worked there for almost a year, but I was not part of the public emergency contract, so I can not really help in answering questions related directly to that contract.


----------



## vox

*Who can I speak with for more information*

First off, Great discusisons on here,
I recognize a lot of you when I worked in Saudi, on the flight team with AA.
I applied several times, but I am sure they get a ton of applicants.


----------



## vox

I dont have enough posts to start a pm with anybody :wacko:


----------



## dtrojan07

adrian81063 said:


> OK, read all the posts, some good info. Couldn't help but notice that the only negative comments were from those getting confused with Saudi. Two vastly different places and people. Yes I've been to UAU, Qatar, visiting family. Fascinating culture.... and they are friendly if you act accordingly. I found it very warming to be an obvious pale skinned Australian sitting in a car, and have a Qatari, complete stranger, walk past and wave hello. It's what you make it and your own demeanour.
> 
> Question, for those who are actually there working on-road for NAC.
> 
> What is the work load like, particularly night shift, I've had enough of bouncing round all night being flogged to death. How heavy is the work load and what type of cases typically seeing?
> 
> Regards
> Ade



Well nobody can answer your questions because we are still in a holding pattern and have not taken to the road yet


----------



## dtrojan07

vox said:


> First off, Great discusisons on here,
> I recognize a lot of you when I worked in Saudi, on the flight team with AA.
> I applied several times, but I am sure they get a ton of applicants.



If you were with Action you were there when i was. You should use your real name on here or part of it. Anyway they have exact criteria they are looking for now and if you have applied and not heard anything you may not fit the criteria


----------



## vox

Thanks Doug, and hello Randy, it's Dave


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I replaced Carlos and I think most of the AA guys where gone by that time, so I just missed you. I seem to keep following Doug around the world though. h34r:


----------



## vox

Are they still hiring, or is it just a list of interested applicants the website is asking for?


----------



## ExpatMedic0

They maybe doing some hiring very soon since some new contract starts for them next week. If your interested I would apply now.

 I liked the company and may reapply to go back there one day.


----------



## dtrojan07

vox said:


> Are they still hiring, or is it just a list of interested applicants the website is asking for?



We are currently down a few medics. But have particular required credentials
depending on what country you are from.


----------



## Varganorb84

*Paramedic*

Hello! 

I am a registered paramedic in Hungary with more than 7 years on-road experience in Hungary! I would like to apply for a job in the Middle East! I have tried National Ambulance in UAE on the website but there were no answer! Anyone have idea how I could find a job in the Middle East or who I have to contact with for applying a good job? 

Thanks for your answer!


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Pm me ill give you a lady to contact in the HR office


----------



## dtrojan07

Varganorb84 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a registered paramedic in Hungary with more than 7 years on-road experience in Hungary! I would like to apply for a job in the Middle East! I have tried National Ambulance in UAE on the website but there were no answer! Anyone have idea how I could find a job in the Middle East or who I have to contact with for applying a good job?
> 
> Thanks for your answer!



At NAC you MUST be HPC, PHECC P or AP, SA EPC or NREMT P registered paramedics.
Minimum of 2 years post qualification experience to meet HAAD standards to be hired.
 You may want to try SRCA in Saudi Arabia


----------



## Varganorb84

Thx a lot guys... I will try to contact with the hr u have sent! And thx for the general informations too...
I have tried Qatar too but there were no answer too!


----------



## Varganorb84

Is Saud Arabia good for my family?


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I know a guy you can contact in Doha also, ill PM you that as well


----------



## Varganorb84

I am new so I can't write private but thx for your help Schulz  I will write them...


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Also if you get anytime, maybe you could write a small post in the international section and tell us a little about your EMS there?


----------



## Varganorb84

if I will be employed somewhere I would like to write a blog for the collegues here in Hungary and for everybody of course  so I will post it here too


----------



## Varganorb84

i  have read again your post  u thought of ems in Hungary?


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Sometimes Paramedics from other countries share a little about EMS in there country on here. If you should choose to do so, I would be interested.
 Just start a new thread under "International EMS" and tell us about what kind of system you use, if you use EMT's, Paramedics, doctors, nurses, private, public, the education or training it takes, the equipment and stuff. Its always interesting to hear this and I would be interested to learn a little bit about whats going on over there  I am living in Denmark at the moment so I am not to far away.


----------



## NomadicMedic

I'd also be interested in hearing about your system. Pictures of your ambulances, equipment and daily activities are also welcome in that thread!


----------



## Varganorb84

Dtrojan07:
Is the permanent uk registration (paramedic) enough for Nac? I have got 7 years experience (2 and half as paramedic)


----------



## ExpatMedic0

We had Swedish Paramedics/Nurses working for us when I was there. Also Polish guys. I would speak with NAC HR to clarify the details of all this. It should also be noted there are two contracts with NAC in AD. 
1. Is on remote sites with 1 week on 1 week off rotations
2. Is there Emergency Public Contract (999/911)


----------



## Varganorb84

I have written to the HR u sent but she will be at office only after 5th of February so I am waiting for her reply! I have written about our ambulance system as u asked


----------



## ExpatMedic0

EagleMedic  I got your message but your inbox is full, delete some messages and I will get back to you.


----------



## Expat2013

I am interested in experiencing the culture in the UAE; I am well-traveled and after talking with another board member; is there a way you can PM me a contact person in HR?

The other member helpfully provided me with the general email address and after sending my CV; I received an auto-reply response.

Is there any additional steps I should take?

Depending on the forum members schedules; I plan to visit UAE later this month.  PM me if anyone would like to jet ski or sight see on a couple of their days off.


----------



## Varganorb84

No luck for me as a hungarian 

"Dear Norbert,

Thank you for your email but I regret to advise that we do not currently have any vacancies and we are only taking paramedics from certain countries that credentials are accepted by the Health Authority here without doing examination.  Regrettably Hungry is not one of those countries.

Best wishes for the future."


----------



## Expat2013

*Pm*



SCFLTMEDIC said:


> Sclutz,
> Thanks for the PM, PM sent
> 
> Medicrickj,
> I appreciate the PM, thanks for the details.
> 
> Guys, Medicrickj sent me a PM with details. I appreciate him for doing that. I was looking for information both good or bad.
> You all be safe out there!!



Can you PM me with some details also please?


----------



## kevoiddy

*Abu Dhabi Paramedic*

Hi all,

I know this thread is quite old at this stage and for that I apologise. My name is Paddy and I am an Irish Citizen just finishing my Bsc (hons) Paramedic Practitioner course in the United Kingdom. I am recently fully registered with the Health and Care Professions Council (HCPC) in the United Kindgdom. Half of my family have relocated to Bahrain to work as doctors and I have been lucky enough to spend a week with the King Hamad ambulance service over there. I really enjoyed the culture and life in Bahrain and I was advised by the head of the ambulance service that a paramedic practitioner job for me would be more suited to Abu Dhabi or Qatar. 

I am planning on spending at least 2/3 years working in the United Kingdom first so I can be a good paramedic , with the hope of then transferring over to the UAE and see where to go from there. Anyone with any information on rotations, life, pay and anything else would be much appreciated. I have been on the Abu Dhabi National Ambulance Service website to see how things work over there.

Many thanks,

Paddy.


----------



## once

I worked there for over a year Yes the money can be good… but in my opinion it is not worth it. My wife and I found that generally speaking Emirates are the most racist people on the face of the earth. Those working there with the educted professonals will have a different experience, but at ground level you wil encounter blatant racism towards Pakistanis, Indiands, Philipimos, and behind your back Emirates don't want westerners there. Everything in the UAE is about "face value" only. I attended car accidents where if there were two patients, one an Emirate with a scratch… he would be taken to hospital in prefernce to the Pakistani bleeding to death in the gutter….true… no exageration.  There are many examples I could provide of the blatant racism, rudeness and pure arogance of the general Emirate population at street level. Women particulalry (wetern women) are seen as nothing more than a target for harassesement to pecure sex…. I have seen this first hand, most of the average men are pigs who have no respect for western women. You really need a thick skin to turn a blind eye to the racism, but if you can't ignore this, then it will be a very stressful time. Stay home amongst friendly people in a friendly country.. your sanity will thank you for it


----------



## SkiMedic

SCFLTMEDIC said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am looking at going to the Middle East and have heard alittle about National Ambulance in Abu Dhabi. Does anyone have any info on them, pay, rotations, living conditions? Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!
> Jay



While working at NAC would be a tremendous improvement for Medics working for the London Ambulance Service or the other urban UK ambulance trusts, most others would find the job untenable. 

IF you are to work in the Middle East, Abu Dhabi is without a doubt the best city in which to live. The locals are friendly, very accepting of western ways and religions. Abu Dhabi is a more family freindly town with a laid back lifestyle. If you want a big night life, Dubai is an hour away by car. Life for a western expat is great so long as you can close your eyes to how Asian expats are treated.

National Ambulance is a joint Police/Private Sector corporation created to take over the ambulance functions of the Abu Dhabi Police who are the sole "999" (911) provider. In the spring of 2014 the company also took over control of the EMS in the "Northern Emirates" of Sharjah, Fujairah, Ras al Kaman, Ajman, and Umm al Quwain. The emirates are roughly the equivalent of US states but with far less autonomy. The Northern Emirates is a BLS only service.

It should be understood that the Police who have ultimate control of ambulance services outside of the Emirate of Dubai, see the service as a transportation service, not as an Emergency Medical Service and therefore have been extremely reluctant to provide appropriate equipment or meds to the western medics hired by National Ambulance. As of September of 2014 most of the NAC medics still have no, or very incomplete med kits though most do have intubation equipment. American, Australian, New Zealand, and South African Medics should be forewarned that the service is predominantly British and the system uses the British JRCALC medical guidleines which have a far more limited scope of practice than that to which Paramedics from those nations are accustomed. 

Pay is at the low end of the region, far less than paid by Hamad in Qatar. There is no rotation. This is a residential contract, the company provides 35 days paid leave per year and will pay for one round trip ticket on the cheapest airline possible per year. Living conditions are good, each Paramedic is assigned a private residence of good quality. The health insurance provided is substandard and although their initial job offers stated the health insurance would be valid in the UAE AND in the employees home country, that has not been the case. 

This is an accompanied contract and the company will pay transportation expenses, provide appropriate housing, and health insurance for a spouse and dependent children. The company also provides 40,000 dirham of tuition assistance for dependent children from age 5 through 17. Please note, tuition at what most westerners would find an acceptable school is significantly higher than the 40,000 dirham allotment. 

Working conditions vary by assignment.  I will detail the conditions of the police ambulance service as that is what most prospects are interested in. The conditions for crews assigned to the Police Ambulance service (known as EPS) range from poor to very poor. Equipment is generally inadequate and often in poor repair. Ambulances range from locally produced knock offs of Type II vans to very dangerously configured European style Sprinters. All ambulances are driven by police "drivers" who drive, ONLY. The ambulances are generally staffed by two EMTs from either Jordan or the Phillipines or sometimes an EMT and a Medic. Medics also staff Response cars though one station has a full staff of Paramedics but no driver assigned to their response car so they do not respond to calls and have not for over a year. 

Internally, National Ambulance recently underwent a fundamental change in how they treat staff. Initially, they could be described as terrific. That changed to a much more adversarial attitude likely caused by cash flow problems stemming from several low ball contract bids for EMS services. The company no longer pays overtime and staff are required to work at least an additional 24 hours per month of unpaid overtime. Crews assigned to the Western Region work a 96 hour shift every 12 days. The company has elected to not count 12 hours of each of those 4 days as time "worked" and requires the crews of the Western Region to work an additional 48 hours of unpaid overtime boosting those crews from an average work week of 60 hours to an average work week of 72 hours.


----------



## SkiMedic

While working at NAC would be a tremendous improvement for Medics working for the London Ambulance Service or the other urban UK ambulance trusts, most others would find the job untenable. 

IF you are to work in the Middle East, Abu Dhabi is without a doubt the best city in which to live. The locals are friendly, very accepting of western ways and religions. Abu Dhabi is a more family friendly town with a laid back lifestyle. If you want a big night life, Dubai is an hour away by car. Life for a western expat is great so long as you can close your eyes to how Asian expats are treated.

National Ambulance is a joint Police/Private Sector corporation created to take over the ambulance functions of the Abu Dhabi Police who are the sole "999" (911) provider. In the spring of 2014 the company also took over control of the EMS in the "Northern Emirates" of Sharjah, Fujairah, Ras al Kaman, Ajman, and Umm al Quwain. The emirates are roughly the equivalent of US states but with far less autonomy. The Northern Emirates is a BLS only service.

It should be understood that the Police who have ultimate control of ambulance services outside of the Emirate of Dubai, see the service as a transportation service, not as an Emergency Medical Service and therefore have been extremely reluctant to provide appropriate equipment or meds to the western medics hired by National Ambulance. As of September of 2014 most of the NAC medics still have no, or very incomplete med kits though most do have intubation equipment. American, Australian, New Zealand, and South African Medics should be forewarned that the service is predominantly British and the system uses the British JRCALC medical guidleines which have a far more limited scope of practice than that to which Paramedics from those nations are accustomed. 

Pay is at the low end of the region, far less than paid by Hamad in Qatar. There is no rotation. This is a residential contract, the company provides 35 days paid leave per year and will pay for one round trip ticket on the cheapest airline possible per year. Living conditions are good, each Paramedic is assigned a private residence of good quality. The health insurance provided is substandard and although their initial job offers stated the health insurance would be valid in the UAE AND in the employees home country, that has not been the case. 

This is an accompanied contract and the company will pay transportation expenses, provide appropriate housing, and health insurance for a spouse and dependent children. The company also provides 40,000 dirham of tuition assistance for dependent children from age 5 through 17. Please note, tuition at what most westerners would find an acceptable school is significantly higher than the 40,000 dirham allotment. 

Working conditions vary by assignment.  I will detail the conditions of the police ambulance service as that is what most prospects are interested in. The conditions for crews assigned to the Police Ambulance service (known as EPS) range from poor to very poor. Equipment is generally inadequate and often in poor repair. Ambulances range from locally produced knock offs of Type II vans to very dangerously configured European style Sprinters. All ambulances are driven by police "drivers" who drive, ONLY. The ambulances are generally staffed by two EMTs from either Jordan or the Phillipines or sometimes an EMT and a Medic. Medics also staff Response cars though one station has a full staff of Paramedics but no driver assigned to their response car so they do not respond to calls and have not for over a year. 

Internally, National Ambulance recently underwent a fundamental change in how they treat staff. Initially, they could be described as terrific. That changed to a much more adversarial attitude likely caused by cash flow problems stemming from several low ball contract bids for EMS services. The company no longer pays overtime and staff are required to work at least an additional 24 hours per month of unpaid overtime. Crews assigned to the Western Region work a 96 hour shift every 12 days. The company has elected to not count 12 hours of each of those 4 days as time "worked" and requires the crews of the Western Region to work an additional 48 hours of unpaid overtime boosting those crews from an average work week of 60 hours to an average work week of 72 hours. 

If you are considering a position with National Ambulance I would advise you to require a much higher salary than the 288,000 dirham/year they currently offer and that you speak with some experienced Middle East "contractors" on how to maintain a lifestyle that will leave you free to bug out.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Do they require CCT?


----------



## SkiMedic

SandpitMedic said:


> Do they require CCT?


No, they don't require CCT, CCP, or FP-C, even on their HEMS unit, although so far they've only used Brits on HEMS. 

Seriously, other than CHSi, NAC should be your last choice in the ME.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Well right now I'll take anything I can get. Thanks for the info. Are you there currently?


----------



## SandpitMedic

Also, I see the expression of interest has been put on hold.


----------



## Bruceone

I also worked at National Ambulance Company. Comments by the above are accurate. Think very seriously before acccepting any offer from them. The way the position was sold to me was very over inflated.  There is no concept of genuine Occupational Health &B Safety, it is lip service only for the sake of ticking a box. The so called police "drivers" (I use that term loosely) are pathetic,  they have noo ambulance driver training, do not obey road rules and are very dangerous i.e they will drive back to station at 160kph (100 k'sd over the limit) and don;t generally care that you are in the back, they have no concept of patients being in the back, you can not work on a patient at all as you are hanging on for your own life... National Ambulance do nothing about it, they are only interested in the 'contract', numerous injuries have occurred. You have no rights, no say, and no recourse. The whole project is grossly over sold, staff turn over is high...... any professional manager would recognize that as a symptom of something being wrong.... but they basically (at top level) don't care.... it's a never endimng recruitment campaign to replace those who leave.

National Ambulance is managed at the top by people who have absolutely no ambulance operational management experience and never worked for an Ambulance service.... i.e. Graham Stewart and the CEO... The operational managers who have actual ambulance experience are ignored when they make suggestions based on actually knowing something about ambulance. 

If you have a family...definitely not the place to take them. Abu Dhabi and Dubai are nice places to visit for shopping, but apart from that there is nothing endearing about the UAE. Live there long enough and you start to see that it is face value only (people and places), scratch the surface and there is nothing but puss underneath...... this is heard often by people who have worked there. The Emirates are generally extremely racist, ignorant and uneducated. The average Emirate is a hypocrite... preaching religion and generosity to fellow man.... bull.... see the way thehy treat Indians, Pakistanis and others ..... most Emirate men are pigs and cowards.

Don't work there.... they don't deserve you.


----------



## Sw1

Agree...
Think twice about working for this company. 
It is clear to its staff that the party is over and its in decline.
Management have no moral compass.
Nepotism is rife.
Double standards are the norm. 
Not family orientated some families with mulitple kids struggle for cash. School fee benefit is low.
Leave system on eps is loaded against the employee, you have take your off days as leave!
Challenge the system at your peril, bullying, intimidation are management tools. 
HQ seem to want to follow a failing UK model - no fresh ideas its embarrassing to witness.
You are a number, if you are injured or sick the company insurance is basic and will have to pay the difference.
Pay is low compared to the risk you are taking (Qatar pays 10k sterling more) - police drivers crash on a weekly basis, one was ejected and killed last year, its only when it will happen.
Management are impotent and powerless to act on the Eps contract, you are on your own with, little equipment/drugs, on a dangerously poorly maintained ambo. 
Many (tens of) NA staff are looking for an exit ASAP.
Reference UAE culture some like it some dont, there are some positives.
Go in with open eyes and an A and B plan!


----------



## the entertainer

I was sat down and wrote loads, examples, names, places on this, but I have since been made very aware by some managers clinging to shreds of integrity that these forums are monitored by the company, and the company does not tolerate disloyalty (alarm bells ringing, callers?).

 The hard truth is this is a terrible company with no ethics who cares not one jot about its staff and is not afraid to let you know it. If national ambulance was in the business of creating a toxic work environment and disgruntled staff it would be a blue chip organization. All that is posted already (and worse) is true so I wont repeat it. There is no light at the end of this tunnel, stay away.

Il finish with a quote that sums up the leadership of this organization (some of you may remember him from a previous life):

Alan Payne, director, National ambulance: “if you don’t like it f&^%k off”


----------



## the entertainer

I was sat down and wrote loads, examples, names, places on this, but I have been made very aware by some managers clinging to shreds of integrity that these forums are monitored by the company, and the company does not tolerate disloyalty (alarm bells ringing, callers?).

 The hard truth is this is a terrible company with no ethics who cares not one jot about its staff and is not afraid to let you know it. If national ambulance was in the business of creating a toxic work environment and disgruntled staff it would be a blue chip organization. All that is posted already (and worse) is true, and it looks like this is just the start of a nose dive. Ill finish with a quote that sums up the leadership of this organization (some of you may know him from a previous life):

Alan Payne, director, National ambulance: “if you don’t like it f&^%k off”


----------



## Bruceone

Absolutely true.
Have spent some time with them myself, I soon found out they are not what they advertise, are enticing paramedics there under false pretences, and it is a horriod company. I am sure they started out with good intentions....... but the senior management have become indoctrinated into the way Arabs do things...that is treat people bad..... bullying, harassment are work tools, there is no such thing as an equitable work place. The "westerners" at the top, Graham Stewart, Rob Ball, that Wilkinson prick all should be very ashamed of themselves... if they acted the way they do back in their respective countries they would certainly be in front of the Industrial Relations Court... NAC was established to introduce a [professional ambulance service based on Western models. two big problems there 1. Graham and Rob who run the show have zero experience with an ambulance service, have no operational knowledge and don't listen to those who have. Management of fleet and resources is a cluster fu@#. (this is an opinion shared by staff who have actual senior  Ambulance management experience in real ambulance services 2. the so called western values are forgotten as soon as they find out what they can get away with in back water places like the UAE.

The Police are totally corrupt, you are at fault no matter what happens. Do yourself a favour, do not go there, NAC really are not at all professional, discrimination is rife, nepotism is common, some Supervisors themselves have no experience and only got the jobs as they have been there longer...i.e there is one EPS Supervisor who is only an EMT, but has the title Clinical Supervisor..... no operational ambulance experience at all, another had nothing until he went to NAC. Mistakes are being made, as they are not listening to people who actually have operational ambulance management experience. The good ones soon wake up to what a shambles it is and leave fairly quickly... before 2 years even.

Most importantly, do not take a wife and children there.... it is very expensive for education, you will not be financially in front, and your western wife will be treated like dirt by pig Emirates.


----------



## BJs

NA has the most poisonous work environment of any company I have ever worked for, placing staff welfare/safety/conditions at around the same level of importance as the red haired stepchild you keep locked under your staircase. The previous post is spot on, there is an overwhelming feeling of “if you don’t like it f$%k off” and it is not just the named individual who has been heard to say it.
Upper levels of the company are completely out of touch with those below them (some would say deliberately so) and complaints fall on either deaf, or vindictive ears. The CEO’s violent mood swings and public temper tantrums (particularly when he considers his authority has been questioned) are not inconsistent with a clinical diagnosis of bi-polar disorder, and completely consistent with megalomania and school yard bully tactics (he was once heard upon entering a birthday party for a staff member, by the entire room, to say “so who’s birthday is it that’s important here?”). Unfortunately this style of leadership has set the tone for the entire company. The upper levels of management are rumored to all belong to the same old boys network (this is 100% factual for several). Lower levels of management appear to be in permanent “job save” mode, which is somewhat understandable given how many have fallen from grace (and employment) for speaking out against directives from the head shed. Nepotism, favoritism and double standards are commonplace; most of those in authority have previous workplace connections in their home countries and/or are part of the right clique within the firm.
Having said that there are one or two genuine managers hidden here and there, how they manage to maintain their integrity and remain generally good people in that environment is truly astounding and my hat goes off to them. They are easy to spot, they look ten years older than they did six months ago.
The passage of information in general from management and between departments is extremely poor, and many have commented that the only time they hear from their managers it is overwhelmingly negative, usually with the words “there may be disciplinary action taken” as a footer. There is almost no ability to progress within the company, there are few positions, and the perception (borne out by history) is management has pre-selected the successful candidate prior to advertising the role; if indeed it is advertised. Many staff simply appear in new roles with no notice whatsoever, and more than a few of these have strong ties to those awarding the positions. Examples:
1.Recently a recruitment drive was conducted overseas to supply medics to a new contract, no official mention of this was made to existing staff, despite many being qualified for the role and multiple previous assurances from HR that positions would be advertised internally first.
2. Several staff were “selected” to attend a competition overseas, and the staff selection of ex LAS clique surprised nobody. This was not advertised or offered to other staff.
This type of behavior is commonplace, staff feel disconnected, and then aggrieved when an opportunity to progress/change is not offered in a fair, professional manner. Much effort and emphasis is placed on secrecy by NA, however when an obvious back door deal is uncovered (as they are eventually) then it results in another strike out to employee faith in the policies and ethics of their employer. There is very little sideways movement to different contracts also, and such moves are frequently delayed, in some cases indefinitely, then paradoxically a base officer may come to you with your resignation letter so you can shift departments, faxed without your knowledge or any warning, nor any notice from your own company that you were moving.
The company employs Philipino and select Arab nationals as EMTs, the quality of which varies dramatically. By comparison the Paramedics have it blissfully easy, these guys are treated akin to slave labor, work huge hours, are on call/working at a managers whim, and generally disrespected as employees and human beings. Most have learned the hard way it is easier to sit quietly and not stick up for their rights. Unfortunately the vast majorities take this treatment because they are so poorly paid in their home countries, NA knows this and has no moral or ethical issues taking full advantage of it.
Working within the EPS system is at best difficult, and at worst a quick way to a fiery death in a broken down ambulance attempting to travel back in time Marty McFly style. The drivers in general are shockingly dangerous and drive as fast as the vehicle will allow EVERYWHERE, even to lunch. Nothing anyone has done has changed that in length of the contract despite multiple injuries and even more multiple official complaints. They are very difficult to get info out of regarding the shout (everything is accident or medical, if it’s on a road its accident, if it’s not its medical, that’s often the extent of the info), and often lose the ability to speak English when they don’t want to answer. The EPS (Police) EMTs are range from adequate (rare) to “did he really just do that?!”. There is an official patient caste system here (the nationality of the patient is required over the radio when transporting), Emiratis are the top and will have preferential treatment over almost anyone regardless of injury/circumstance, sometimes at the direct order of a police officer. Workers (Pakistan, Bangladeshi etc) are considered non-people, and expat staff are often met with surprised resistance when treating them appropriately, particularly at the expense of a local.

More to follow


----------



## BJs

The EPS contract is manpower only, with a view to complete takeover of services in the future. Workload is comparatively low compared to western services, however can be just as busy.  Equipment is sorely lacking (several times staff have had to threaten not to respond in order to get basic safety equipment such as gloves supplied), vehicles are old and worn out (many are over 400,000km), basically the whole organization is run down to the point of not being mission capable. For one of the wealthiest per head of capita nations in the world the Emiratis should hang their collective heads in shame at how poorly funded their EMS service is, this is not a third world country where resources are scarce.
laziness and avoidance of responsibility are integral part of Arab culture (if the words “racist’ or “stereotype’ are forming in your head then you have clearly never lived or worked with Arab nations) and this service is no different, be prepared to take the fall for whatever issue is occurring, many staff have discovered a week later when a formal complaint has been placed and your summoned for a meeting. Oh and forget any sort of support or defense from NA, the client is always right. Several staff have been punished and even removed from the EPS contract to pander to the delicate local egos, right and wrong is not a factor. Anyone who brings up an issue is labeled as a complainer and a trouble maker, most staff don’t bother anymore because NA offers only lip service support, and will often sweep issues under the carpet to avoid ruffling feathers and admitting there is a problem (NHS anyone?). There is also an inevitable backlash from EPS Police staff that their shortcomings are being bought to light.
The expat clinical staff in general are well trained and educated, and want to be professionals. The systems (and lack thereof) in place here makes that extraordinarily difficult, and the difference in attitudes from day one to as little as six months is startling. Burnout and excessive alcohol consumption are commonplace (in the UAE in general), and focus quickly turns to watching your finances grow in order to justify what your putting yourself through. It is a hard fact that you require decompression time in this industry, add to that a completely new and alien environment and the utterly bizarre manner in which things operate in this region and you need even more. The 4x4 (4 days, 4 off, 4 nights 4 0ff etc etc) roster could enable you to have this, however with CME, the “contractual hours” debacle (see below), and various other “voluntary, but we expect you to go” meetings etc  it is rare to have a set of days off that is actually your own. 
Leave (on EPS) is 35 days a year. Except it’s not. Your days off are factored into your leave and you are only permitted to take blocks of 7 days (4 days on-leave, 3 of your days off are then counted as leave to make up 7 days). You are also only allowed to have one Paramedic off at any one time at 2 of the 3 stations which drastically limits your options. This system has never been sufficiently explained, NA blame the Police, the Police say they don’t care, and their staff are able to apply for single days off and receive a 45 day allowance, draw your own conclusions.
Money is ok, but not good by any stretch when considering other contract work in the region. There is effectively no overtime. By far the most attractive quality was the 4x4 roster on the eps contract, (which “was good while it lasted, but we all knew it wasn’t going too” according to the director) however now all ops staff are being forced to work “contractual hours” of 48 per week, which is causing some confusion as it is not actually stated in anyone’s contract. The 4x4 was pushed as one of the big pluses, and indeed was a deciding factor for coming here, the majority of staff feel betrayed, bullied into accepting this, with the prevailing sentiment being “why complain they won’t listen, and those who have have been blacklisted”. This issue has affected almost every operational staff member across the company, with rosters and “contract hours” being thrown into total upheaval and removed any illusion of job security and stability. A recent staff satisfaction survey was emailed out. The survey, boldly stating anonymous, was:
1.  Linked to your work email
2.  Requested your age and sex
3.  Requested your contract
4.  Requested your  length of service  with the company
5.  Awarded several gifts to randomly submitted submitters, who were then named in the company newsletter.
I will let you be the judge of how anonymous that makes it.
The EPS and airport/HEMS/training contracts allow you to live in Abu Dhabi with family and maintain a more normal lifestyle than more common weeks or months on/off contracting which is a big plus for family life. The CICPA contract is two weeks on/off, plus 6 weeks unpaid on call a year, living in a shared villa with two others and has no family provision. Housing is generally of good quality (in so far as building quality and UAE is concerned)
HR is generally considered to be a nightmare by everyone who isn’t in HR, getting a straight answer out of them is near impossible, and woe betide the employee that takes issue with their decisions. We do not receive payslips, they must be specifically requested, and have only total amount’s, no breakdown of hours/dates so as to keep track of overtime etc (not that that’s an issue anymore). Overtime is supposed to be paid in the next months pay, however this has regularly been delayed, occasionally in excess of three months. Flights are another issue, with the cheapest option as a benchmark regardless of such trivialities as a twelve hour layover in the middle of an 8 hour flight.
The training department has very little to offer experienced western medics, overworked and orientated chiefly at maintaining CME points for licenses (BLS, ACLS etc) and trying to bring nonwestern EMT’s up to standard. There are some passionate and very good people in that department, alas they work for a company that does not have any interest in training, just ticking boxes. Courses are completed in your own time and unpaid. Certs are withheld by the company (no reasonable explanation has ever been given for this), if requested they will issue you with an internal NA cert, not the official AHA etc cert.
Many staff with families have discovered that they are no better off here than in the UK due to living costs and quite frankly daylight robbery preschool/ education and related costs. Whilst there is no income tax this country certainly makes up for it in other areas, i.e. the “tourism tax” that sees the cost of your night out rise by around 20%. You can do it cheap, but overall living costs are not low here, particularly if you are living the expat lifestyle.
Medical insurance is poor and not what was promised, it also seems to deteriorate with every renewal. It does not cover any of the major hospitals, even in the event of workplace injuries. There is a pay up front with the promise of reimbursement, however according to staff that have been through it this process is laborious and in no way guaranteed.
There is an underlying feeling amongst many that NA wasn’t being entirely honest when pitching the deal of a lifetime, which quite frankly lays the groundwork for most of your future dealings with them. Unsurprisingly many staff are looking for alternatives, and many more wish they hadn’t come.
For your own sake, talk to people who work here, make an informed decision. If you’re from the NHS it may well seem like a breath of fresh air (for a time), but you may well find the same attitudes you hoped to leave behind have been imported directly here. But hey, “just look at the view” as the HR director is so fond of saying. Don’t say you weren’t warned.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Looks like I may be headed there. 
I see the posts about the negative aspects.... But I believe that is all a matter of perspective, from mine it is an opportunity for improvement.


----------



## SandpitMedic

I'll keep you all updated. I have got a few options currently; this company being one. We shall see.


----------



## Paramediclondon

Many of the guys in the national ambulance are looking to move over to Qatar or back to UK, partly because of the bullying by those individuals named here in national amb UAE -  they should feel ashamed of the previously mentioned comments that we hear daily. Fxxx off if you don't like it being just one... So many people are leaving! 

Many are also leaving due to the recent abhorrent changes to our terms and conditions... Most of the previous crap staff from London have ended up out in UAE  as directors, and are still pushing way above their previous experience levels. Our kit and replenishment systems are a joke, vehicles ditto - and we see significant failures in clinical standards.

It's a scandal really that guys who couldn't run a single sector in London without issues - are now running half of an entire country. I only hope somebody sees just how bad the situation is and revokes their amb license. HAAD should take note, your population is at risk, and the service is in danger of failure. Talk to Robert the CEO, and Alan and the others and ask to interview all staff, and to review clinical cases. If the CQC were here there would be an instant removal of the top team.

We are all under scrutiny here for so many things, and those staff that tolerate staying are doing so mostly out of fear of leaving, not love of the current system or job.
£40k for a 70 hour a week- not as offered.

Think twice! The grass (not that we have much) is not always greener!


----------



## mmmedic

If you are a smart person then you will heed the advice from your fellow paramedics & you will heed the wisdom in their words.    National Ambulance is career suicide.    You will through no fault of your own, deskill in every aspect of your paramedic role & y ou will be judged by people within the company who think their word is gospel. Ask anyone about the "Marasy Mafia" and you will judge for yourself (Marasy is the apartments where many NA staff live - and there is a pecking order of who kisses more *** and what is said about people.  One poor chap was here a week and he was as gay as could be apparently, because he was too nice... so says the Marasy mafia).  Another had just started and Facebook updates of him coming home late in the mornings doing the "walk of shame" spread quicker than ebola!   Don't misunderstand the warnings from people who know.  They are not being vindictive, they are telling you the truth.  DO NOT WORK FOR NATIONAL AMBULANCE.  The complete and utter contempt that is displayed to their staff would land them in goal in civilised countries.   Their actions are illegal and abhorrent.  But here they act like dictators without mercy.

Your first introduction will be to Mary Cox.  Never will you meet a more smooth tongued black widow in your life.   She will tell you the truth on the aspects of this job not being like any other you have ever had.   Think of Mary like the preying mantis that needs to mate.  She will lure you in to get what she needs and then eat your head when she is done!  Mary is a perpetual kiss ***.   According to Mary, you need to be dressed in a three piece suit and polished to enter the office at all times.  Just in case some Emirati is about and the con job needs to be maintained.   Also according to Mary is that if you want a salary certificate (which you will need to provide to your bank for a credit card, liquor license etc) she must be provided with a reason why.  Even though its not her business and against the law, Mary has to know what you are doing and what hand you wipe your bottom with to maintain the happy con job.

Robert Ball.  Our illustrious leader.    The epitome of 'small man syndrome' if ever the was a definition.   I am pretty sure if you looked in the the Websters' dictionary under "TOSSER" you'd find a photo of him and a reference to his gene poole.    The man is a fool.  He has the temperament of a 2yr old child and is famous for his angry outbursts and vindictive nature.   Do not think for one minute he will be professional.  It's all about Robert!   When he ruins the budget forecast for impressing the Emiratis what does he do?  He makes staff work shifts for free!   And yes, as you have read above.. if you dont like it then you can just f*ck off.  Think of that episode of the Brady Bunch where Jan throws a tantrum and says "Marcia Marcia Marcia"...  thats Robert Ball! 

There are however some fantastic people who work for NA and they are trapped.   The Director of EPS (Emergency Public Safety), a man by the name of Adam Crosby.   He is a good man.   He is no nonsense, straight forward and open to all staff to discuss matters with him.   Even though he is management and there is no "off record" discussion with him, he is one of the few good people within NA and is the reason why many people remain loyal to NA.  I dont envy his position but grateful he is around.   

EPS is where many staff are deployed.    EPS is run by Abu Dhabi police, which says everything you need to know really.   They are all idiots.  Non-medical, uneducated idiots who will decide what you need and don't need.   You will not have high-viz vests, wet weather gear, cold weather gear, drugs, modern equipment or be safe at any time on road with Abu Dhabi Police.   Every job is lights and sirens, including lunch runs and prayer sessions.   You take your life into your own hands when you go to work and since there is no such thing as compensation if you are injured, and people are injured all the time here.   People have had fractured necks, hurt backs, hernias and even death.   Fortunately none from NA have been killed but that is only a matter of time.  The police will say the police driver dies in the course of his work,, making him out to be a hero.  The fact that he was driving like a maniac with no seatbelt never gets told!    NA is powerless to stop it because they're absolutely scared of the Emirati and don't want to offend them by protecting NA staff.  The police hierarchy have the idea that the faster you get to a job the better the outcome.  It is not unusual to be clocking 160 + km/hr on each job regardless of the conditions.  Nearly all of the vehicles are clapped out old Dodge Savanna's that have been thrashed within inches of its life.  Adding to the fact your police driver who speaks little no to English & probably never been educated past primary school will write reports on you.  These guys love writing reports.  At one station the Captain awards points for the most amount of reports for the month. 

I wont sit here and repeat everything the others have said... if you haven't got the hint by now then sure, come on over and enjoy being abused, mistreated, injured and made feel worthless.  Although if you are from London and worked with the "golden few" you will have a great time.  You will be promoted very quickly, get a position you have no qualifications to be in, sit in a air-conditioned office all day & rule like rest of the idiots.   Paramedics & EMT's are leaving faster than rats on a sinking ship. But don't think that is the end of it. NA will block you from being employed anywhere else in the UAE or not be favourable in referencing you.  The situation wont get better, it will only get worse.   It wasn't this way when I started it was everything they said it would be and more.   But when egomaniacs get power the result is NA as it currently is.


----------



## SandpitMedic

What is the pay? For reals.


----------



## Bruceone

I didn't think I'd be adding to this post… but … having seen a post above referring to 'perspective' here are some absolute facts:
- Police break their own laws - driving back to station after a call they will hit 160 k's plus, there has been a death, and another serious accident, and numerous minor accidents from their disgraceful double standard. Management say they can do nothing about it until they take over…rubbish.. they just wont act so as not to upset an Emirate… your safety is not important, the traffic law is being broken, your life is in danger. NA should INSIST in a minimum standard of Duty of Care.
- The average Emirate in the street is rude and a pig, they do not want westerners there.
- One guy while away working, his wife was followed home by an Emirate…. not with good intentions. The average male Emirate see western woman as nothing more than someone they can harass, bully and try and have their wicked way with. Another guy, while he was filling his car with petrol, had someone jump in the car and harass his wife
- Rob Ball is the CEO, is there ..because he can't get a management job any where else. I say this having been a senior manager in private and business enterprise. Rob Ball is less than professional, no manager at any 'professional' level, shouts and rants at staff or makes despairing comments to the staff like he does. Budgets are a mess, fleet servicing is a cluster fu@#, bullying is rife
- Graham Stewart is the Chief Operations Officer…. having absolutely zero experience or knowledge of Ambulance Management or operations
- Mary Cox, will flower it up, to get Paramedics there, once you are there….enough has been said on that.
- Management ARE doing things they would be in court for in the UK, Australia and the USA, bullying, threats, foul language to staff, withholding pay
- Phillipinos are treated like errand boys. And looked down upon by many in management. Comments such as 'Flips', "Have to explain things to them 100 
   times". etc

National Ambulance they think they are safe….. they can be sued, and National Ambulance is majority owned by Aspen Medical, an Australian Company. Sue Aspen Medical when you get injured, or any number of False & Misleading Information provided to you when enticed there. If money is held back, lodge a complaint with the Ministry of Labour and mention names as they can be thrown out of the country.

For Christ sake… do not go there, stay in your job where you are, don't be enticed by what they say is good money, experience, different culture, travel opportunities, it is just not accurate - National Ambulance is definitely career suicide


----------



## Etihad786

Hi SandpitMedic.

I didn't think I'd chip in either.  I've read the previous posts on this thread about National Ambulance and the UAE.  I won't agree or disagree with anything written as we are all entitled to our own opinions.

To answer your question, the starting pay for a paramedic at National Ambulance is roughly $80K USD/year, tax-free.  Similar positions for western paramedics in the Middle East offer about the same - some more, some less. 
I believe the contract for National Ambulance is for 2 years.  Two years isn't a very long time and if you find the company and region are not for you, the time will eventually pass.  Regardless, in two years you will likely make some good friends and have experiences that are very different from what you're used to.  You will also have gained valuable expat medic time that should help secure future positions.  During the 2 years you will have generated $160K USD income as you won't pay a local rent or mortgage.  There are of course personal fees to living anywhere - utilities, food, entertainment, elective medical, travel, etc.  You can stack or deplete your cash depending on the way you choose to live.  

Your paramedic skills may erode from being underused and unappreciated.  However, If you're a good paramedic, 2 years won't harm much.  I jumped back on an ambulance while visiting my home country and I initially felt out of step - though after a couple shifts I was fine.  

If you wish to experience a place completely different from the West, the UAE indeed is.  It has its good and bad points, just like anywhere.  It is what it is, but what matters most is what you make of it.  You should take everything written here with a pinch of salt as only personal experience will truly allow you to develop your own perspective.  No organization is flawless.  Relative to the West, National Ambulance and the UAE are both new concepts.  Ideas and ideals will change.  Change takes time.  Change takes understanding.  If you give it your time and understanding you will be OK.  

Sorry for all the cliches.  I'm no Hemingway.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Well. I have been to the UAE several times, and I have also worked in the GCC. I am familiar with the way the locals do things, their attitude, their beliefs, and the way they do business.

As far as NA is concerned... If I get the offer I will go. It is the experience I seek and the pay is double that of my US base salary.

Everything is what you make of it.
I'm pretty young...so career suicide is not something I am weighing too heavily. I am adaptable.

While I hear and take note of the things you've all said, I am a newcomer. You've all been roused and things have changed from once they were, but for me being new it will just be the way it is.

I hear your words. Believe me, there are enough of you warning others to make a choir. My perspective hasn't changed. I know someone over there I worked with before who has told me the same thing. But I'm looking to move forward, and right now, that is with NA.

Everything has pros and cons. This is no different.


----------



## Pabbage

Sandpitmedic..do you have a degree in paramedicine and two years post qualification experience? These are the new health authority requirements for paramedics apparently. 

http://www.nationalambulance.ae/careers2/job/23/1/list.html


----------



## SandpitMedic

Did my clinical interview (went well) and all of my papers are submitted. Scheduled for HR interview next week.

By the way... It doesn't appear, at this point, to be so terrible.


----------



## Proteamedic

Mr SandpitMedic
You seem like the perfect NA candidate!  You will love NA and they will love you.  Go for this great opportunity and don't look back mate.
Be inspired when you first meet the CEO Mr Robert Ball.  Look into his calm sensible eyes.  Alan Payne will greet you with open arms and his merry band of LAS brothers will welcome you into there little purple circle with open arms.  Mary Cox will be the fountain of knowledge and will guide you down the path of how to do things right in the UAE.  I think your gunna love it!!!


----------



## SandpitMedic

Nice first post....


----------



## SkiMedic

It would seem Sandpit Medic has made up his mind to ignore the warnings. In light of this I can say only; Bring your Pollyanna self on over here and find out for yourself.

What you will find is a bunch of folks who split into two groups. The young/single folks who are squandering their money to live the expat lifestyle, traveling whenever they can, buying fancy cars and will leave here with nothing in the bank, even their end of service gratuity having been taken to pay off their credit card so they could get clearance to leave the country. The second group will be those trapped here by their finances. They took the job to either pay off debts or to build up a nest egg. They will have plotted out to the month when they can leave. I would estimate that group 2 contains about 80%-90% of the staff including several supervisors.

I for one made the decision to resign when they changed my workload from what averages out to 60 hours a week to 72 hours a week all for 48 hours a week pay. Let me do the math for you. I live as frugally as possible. Even so, the outrageous expenses of living here cost me $1600 a month. That leaves me $5000 a month to send home to my family. If I was back at AMR working 72 hours a week I'd be making quite a bit MORE than $5000 a month. If you allow for the heinous theft of pay they call taxes in the US I'd have to make $6500/month to match what I make here.

Assuming my hourly rate back at AMR, I'd have to average about 50 hours a week to match what I'm sending home. That's one 12 shift per week of OT, not really doable unless your district is really shorthanded and you don't like your family very much. On the other hand, is it worthwhile to take about $1000 cut in pay a month to work your regular shifts, even doing the Raisin Roundup, but be living in the US instead of the Sandbox? You say you've worked in GCC countries before so you should be able to make the comparison. Yes, Abu Dhabi IS the best place in the Sandbox to live. That's somewhat akin to saying living in Compton is better than living in Watts.

Listen, we're all trying to do you a favor by warning you, and everyone who reads this blog, away from National Ambulance. I've worked for AMR, Rolling/Ghetto, a couple of county services, a hospital based service even a small private service who's owner may be out of prison by now. The worst of them is immensely better than working here.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Thank you for that financial assessment. I have been a contractor before. Also, I am familiar and have been to the UAE on several occasions.

They are offering me about $19,000 more per annum gross (approx $25-26k net) than I currenly make working about 48- 72 hours per week on 12 hour shifts.

I have said this before. Perception is the key to everything. Your mileage may very.

I heard a saying that could apply to EMS as it does to soldiers, "...it could be raining p**** and troops will complain and blame the leadership for not providing an equal ration of ***holes."


----------



## SandpitMedic

It won't let me edit..

First of all, that should say: 
your mileage may *vary*

Secondly, I have nothing to lose guys... Only to gain. If I get over there and it sucks as much as you guys say... I can just not renew my contract, and if it's hell on Earth then I can just leave. My current job will be available for me to return.

Not that I have to defend myself or my own personal career choices to any of you, but there other lenses to look through. 

For you guys, it sounds as though you had it one way, and then it all changed to some FUBAR stuff that you hate. For newcomers, it will be business as usual. I continue to stay positive. Mind you, it's not even a 100% green light yet.

If I don't go - no biggie.
If I do go - I will certainly update often.


----------



## SandpitMedic

I did not go...


----------



## kevoiddy

SandpitMedic said:


> I did not go...


Why didn't you go?


----------



## SandpitMedic

kevoiddy said:


> Why didn't you go?


After my 2nd interview and offer they said it would be three weeks to process my paperwork through the Ministry of such and such, and then they requested my transcripts (3.66GPA). They confirmed receipt and never called back. When I emailed them about a month ago they stated I was still processing. 

No dice since then...


----------



## Proteamedic

Ministry???  Thats weird.  Never knew they had to do that before.  Immigration and HAAD maybe.  Wonder if this is a brush off?  Consider it a close call and a higher being is looking after you Mr SandpitMedic.  Thank your blessings and go elsewhere.."there is no place like home" as  Dorothy said.


----------



## Bruceone

Well….. heard from a guy who went there after reading all our advice…. he regrets going there….. found same thing and no change 
1. Generally Emirates very rude, racist and behind you back don't want Westerners showing them how to do something.."Ambulance"
2. Police corrupt…always the westerners fault
3. Police EPS dangerous driving… still… and NA say they can do nothing about it….rubbish… the Police drivers are breaking the law…. refer above "corrupt"…NA should insist that there is no compromise on staff safety..period!!!…. there is no EXCUSE for staff being exposed to police drivers doing 160k just to go back to station.
4. Nepotism in NA….
Unqualified/inexperienced COO, One supervisor is only an EMT and can't pass HAAD exam…. it is a requirement that the other Supervisors have HAAD…. if she can't get it she should be out..like any body else.

Well….. this is what he told me, and no different to what we told him before he went… he is now trying to get back in his old service.

So, any others out there still thinking about going…..please don't, for your own sake. NA have no concern for your safety, it is only lip service.


----------



## criticalcaremedic

I hesitated to post on this topic, since people should make up their own opinion and for many people, the best way to learn the value of a great employer is to work for a substandard employer.  But, the reality is, that unless you are desperate for money or need to escape the USA, you should not have to experience this organization.


National Ambulance in the UAE is not a company that is on the forefront of EMS, in reality it is an organization run by personnel with little to no experience in healthcare, EMS operations, or air medical, who are operating well above their level of competence and openly ignoring their expert Medical Director who has vast experience in both emergency medicine and air medical as both a field and in hospital provider.  The “HEMS” Director isn’t even an advanced medic and has little of no field experience!


Currently National Ambulance is on track to assume control of all EMS in the UAE, except Dubai Emirate.  Sadly, the executive level management, with the exception of the Medical Director (who they generally ignore) have utterly no experience in healthcare or EMS, worse; they all seem to have a management philosophy that is better suited to the financial services industry than healthcare.  The human resources department is simply incompetent, with a manager in charge who has no understanding of the industry and takes offense at the smallest remark.


There is definitely a London Ambulance Service focus to the organization, unfortunately LAS is quite possibly the worst EMS service in the developed world.  While the organization pays lip service to wanting a “Seattle” system, they are absolutely 180 degrees from making that happen.


This organization has fundamental flaws that will eventually lead to its downfall, creating an opportunity for another “connected” group to take over the EMS system in the UAE.


While there was apparently a time where the management was pro employee that has ended!  The organization decided to increase the workload of every employee a short time ago, resulting in dramatic increases in work hours.  For many people that hour increase resulted in multiple “unpaid” shifts per month required for all personnel, even those who already worked a four on four off schedule. 


The executive level managers seem to believe that they have done you a favor by giving you a job at National Ambulance, and tend to react poorly when an employee proposes that it is not really any better than a job in the USA with the same amount of overtime (reflected as unpaid required time here) and CME attendance requirements.  The CEO seems particularly reactive to any negative comment and is operating far outside his capability as an “EMS Executive Officer”. 


The middle management has developed a significant reactive personality and tends to be rather unpleasant to deal with in general; additionally, many are pushing an LAS mindset forward in all areas of the organization. 


The pay is not high, if you live frugally; your monthly costs will be approximately $1500-1600 a month. That will leave you $4500-$5000 per month to put in savings or send home to your family.  The organization provides housing (some single accommodations and many contracts where you will have roommates) and health insurance (which is substandard and changes providers frequently).


While the UAE is certainly among the best places to live in the Arabic world, it is still an Islamic country with extremely conservative values and a significant amount of classism, racism, and repression.


The Medical Director seems genuinely interested in creating a better EMS system and saving the lives of UAE citizens, unfortunately, he is frequently overruled on clinical decisions by the CEO and other executives, which is simply unbelievable that they have the arrogance to overrule the physician in charge, especially since they have no medical background at all beyond some supposed military training in their past.


The education department is primarily staffed by educators who are far beyond their level of competence to be teaching even ACLS.  Both the operations management and many educators make frequent racist and depreciating comments about the Philippine Nurse/EMT staff and the Jordanian EMT’s; most of the time focused on their intelligence. 


There have been some changes to the education department over the last year and a half; they brought in an Education Manager, who seems like a nice guy and interested in quality education, they brought in a couple of Irish educators who are very good and care about the quality of the courses they teach.  In addition, the medical director brought over the AMR guy who invented the RAT Team and was one of the original advanced practice/remote ALS/rescue/aeromedical people in the USA; at AMR they supposedly called him the “hanging judge” when he was one of the executives in Clinical Services and Special Operations there because he was beyond reproach and quite the boy scout.  He was responsible for raising standards and getting rid of bad medics throughout the organization – or so the story I heard goes.  But shortly after he got here, they hobbled him to the point that it is embarrassing to even watch, he and the medical director flunked all the “HEMS medics” and advanced practice personnel when he did a pretty basic advanced practice course for them back in October.  That made the British fly into a rage when they were uncovered as incompetent.  But the executives kept every one of those people in their positions, they did not even do reassignment and get better people!  Since that, they have moved him to a corner and just make him sit at a computer and do paperwork; it is pretty embarrassing for one of the founders of EMS rescue to be seen just being a clerk in a corner.  What’s worse is he still thinks it is going to change!  He is still dedicated to the Medical Director and the Medical Director’s vision, but really, how long can that last, the guy has to stop allowing them to step all over him eventually?  No way is he here by the end of summer; they don’t even let him out in the field to show people how it is done, he goes back to the USA to work and run calls on his own dime!  At AMR he supposedly made all the clinical educators run calls and he would just go jump on trucks or aircraft at incidents all the time – really sad to watch.


So right now…the Education Manager is having all employees prove competency through a scenario course they are putting on, it is actually a good idea, but in reality, it is hilarious because of the educators they have doing it.  The three qualified educators aren’t the ones doing the testing (probably because of the British management?) instead the ones they have doing it can’t even give a hard scenario and half the time they don’t even know if the advanced medics are doing it right – they actually had to go ask if something one of the advanced medics did was right the other day! Pretty sad for a basically great idea, just another drive to the bottom, because they are afraid to get rid of anyone who is incompetent, or even take them off duty!


If you want to just do nothing and make some cash, take a job at National Ambulance.  But if you have standards, you might want to pass…..


----------



## mmmedic

Well, surprise surprise.  It seems NA is up to its old tricks once again.  I've just heard from people at my station of a poor Aussie lad being well & truly dry ****ed by Adam Crosby.  It appears he's lied to his face. Spoke untruths in saying he was about to be arrested and needs to get out as fast as he can.  The poor chap was out of the country 3 hours later and lost absolutely everything.   NA hasn't paid him his final month salary which was owed to him, cleaned out his apartment and kept everything, stole his car from  a EMT whom was going to purchase it and now refusing all contact with him.  To add insult to injury the police Lieutenant from his station has contacted him and confirmed everything that was told to him by Crosby was an out and out lie.    So this poor chap is now jobless, broke and homeless all thanks to NA and the games they play.  They have absolutely no regard for the people who work for them nor the consequences of the actions they impose.   People have been warned, including hearing the rumours myself at my station, to not intervene or ask questions about what and why this happened.  They even had the gumption to send a email saying he has urgent family matters to attend to rather than just not renew him when his contract was due in 8 weeks time.  What makes it worse is they had some American move into his apartment just a few days later - one could almost assume it was preplanned.    Ive personally tried to make contact with this poor victim of NA's nasty, evil ways to check if he is ok  but he's completely off the radar.  For anyone reading this blog, please please please, do not have anything to do with NA.  The corruption and complete disregard they have for their workforce is criminal.   One of my fellow country men has recently been told he wont be re-newed because his wife has just landed a job in Australia as a lecturer at a university. Once again Crosby delivered an attack on this poor chap that would get him before the HCPC and a civil court in London - but as usual with NA... they think they're untouchable & not accountable for what they say and do to people.    KARMA will catch them eventually and one day Crosby has to go back to the UK. Given how chunky the man is he should have eyes in the back of his head given the enemies he is making because he certainly couldn't run more than a few feet without running short of breath.    DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES JOIN THIS COMPANY UNLESS YOU WANT TO RUIN YOUR LIFE.  
*<moderator snip>*


----------



## SandpitMedic

What if it's like the best job ever. And everyone is saying these things to keep newbs out because they don't want to share the gloriousness. 

Lol.

I never heard back by the way, and am still with my old employer.


----------



## mmmedic

SandpitMedic said:


> What if it's like the best job ever. And everyone is saying these things to keep newbs out because they don't want to share the gloriousness.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I never heard back by the way, and am still with my old employer.



The company would have you believe its the best job ever.  The kiss-asses from LAS would tell you the job is everything and quite a bit more. The unqualified girl on  HEMS who can't tube unless the tube is attached to our illustrious leader RB. The supervisors who have never been paramedics or even able to pass the HAAD exam but now manage paramedics.  I'd take it as a blessing and the stars have aligned for you.  You sir, have dodged a bullet of epic proportions. You'd be safer working in a pit of vipers, barefoot and blind folded.    People are telling you this because you are a paramedic - part of a world wide family. Unlike NA, who would douse you in gasoline & threaten you with a match - we are warning you out of concern.    Take the hint & count your blessings.


----------



## Proteamedic

well said Mr mmmedic!  This thread has gone quiet but I have heard there has been some more poor buggers with sore arses gone from NA.  Good people at that.


----------



## criticalcaremedic

It sounds like things have not improved over there…

The organization appears to keep making excuses not to go after North American paramedics and advanced practice personnel, instead hiring even more personnel who would be intermediate level EMT’s in North America (at best), putting them in a uniform with “Paramedic” on the front and sending them out; even though they have little to no training in paramedic level skills, knowledge, or judgement.  It is simply hilarious that the organization ignores its highly qualified Medical Director and its own policies about fitness to practice and competencies.  While the recruiters, the HR Director, and Operations types fill the organization up with poorly qualified personnel who couldn’t pass the regulatory body testing (NREMT standard) on their best day!  Talk about the emperor has no clothes!  It is like the HR department can’t figure out that “paramedic” on someone’s degree does not mean NREMT Paramedic, CCT, FPC, RAT, PJ, Australian ICP, Australian MICA, Canadian ACP, Canadian CCT, or South African ECP!  Come on, it’s really not that hard, they have to be doing this on purpose!

It is so pathetic that they have to put these people through an eight hour course, just to explain to them how to use ketamine, adenosine, and midazolam!  Seriously!  Let alone most of them can’t intubate and actually think that “there is no airway that can’t be managed with the basics and a BVM”, what reality did these people come from? 


The Medical Director is still trying to improve the healthcare system and the Deputy CEO seems to want that also, but they are being foiled by their middle management, who completely disrespect them anytime they are out of ear shot and disregard their wishes. 

The really tragic part is the actions of a few are adversely affecting the health and welfare of millions of people in the UAE.

They just lost one of the really good Irish educators; there is no way the other one will stay!

Since the last post, they have let the former RAT guy out a few times, but he is required to be so nice to everyone, it’s a joke.  God forbid one of the guys who founded advanced practice actually assesses anyone!  The Philippine staff and local Physicians say nice things about him; yet some operations management and many of the European paramedics really seem to dislike him.  The HEMS director seems to really have it out for this guy; he apparently makes complaints about him frequently and many claim he has said some really insulting things about him. 

There is no reason he should say around and tolerate this behavior, but when asked, he still says he came to work for this Medical Director and still believes in his vision, but come on, this guy should be advising the CEO, not being hidden in a corner!  BTW, the Medical Director’s advanced practice guy is named Mike Christie; I am sure some of you know who he is and what he has done, for Pete’s sake the guy has an EMS medal of valor and dozens of awards from around the US and other countries.  It really is sad that his career is ending in this place – stuck in a corner being a glorified clerk.  This is a guy who used to lead and innovate; now he types – wow.

Even better, the HEMS management just did a hiring process to replace the two guys on their helicopter that had completed some kind of training process with Christie and then left for greener pastures!  It won’t surprise you to know operations didn’t speak to the Medical Director or Christie at any point during the hiring process!  The last person they hired without talking to Clinical Services is still trying to get through entry level paramedic competency evaluations!  The HEMS Director is really a piece of work!  Apparently from LAS, he has never been in aeromedicine, advanced practice, or special operations and he is the Director!

They keep saying they want an EMS system that mimics the results of the Seattle/King county and the rest of the NW USA, but they are doing nothing to make that a reality.  Plus, the middle management seems to rule with fear, intimidation, and bullying; and it is hysterical to hear these management types talking about medicine!  Most of them are from EMS systems that have really poor survival rates and nobody can be taken seriously who thinks London EMS is a world leader.

Even if you are desperate, you might want to take a pass on this place; and if you really want to move forward, at least check the place out in a real way and ask tough questions, you will come to the right conclusion – I did!


----------



## akflightmedic

Cannot PM you but do you mean Mike Christie from a company called ATREC from many moons ago?


----------



## SandpitMedic

I think it's one or two disgruntled guys posting all this negativity under different names. All of the posters who are hell bent on bashing folks and name dropping only have 2-3-4 or so posts. Then they're gone. They never return or explain... they just talk a bunch of smack and disappear. There is no analysis - just jaw boning. _Really _credible... not.

Kind of like AK's signature line- where's the proof?

At first, like I said, it's perspective. Now, I am very skeptical of all of the negative posts. Everyone is a tough guy on the internet.

I still think it's probably the best gig in the world and they just don't want to share.


----------



## akflightmedic

I have a signature line?


----------



## Chimpie

akflightmedic said:


> I have a signature line?


Yes, and here's the proof


----------



## jaysonsd

NA makes mention of interest in paramedics with a bachelor's degree in Paramedicine.  Has anyone moved forward with a Bachelor's degree in a major science or extensive experience?


----------



## SandpitMedic

That standard is in regards to degrees _in _paramedicine. Most other countries outside of the U.S. have degree programs for paramedics, like the UK, Aussies, and Kiwis - pretty much equivalent more or less to an Associate's Degree in the U.S.

It isn't the same thing as you're thinking, such as comparing it to an advanced science like mechanical engineering or biochemistry.

However, they're all well qualified and top notch educations focusing on the core paramedic curriculum based on US standards.... Some a little more, some a little less.

NREMT-P (or now NR-P) trumps all in regards to worldly certifications at face value. The HAAD (Health Authority of Abu Dhabi) standards closely mimic (and in some cases are exactly) NREMT standards. A lot of US medics undervalue their national reg I think, in my experience. It really is of value to not let it lapse.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Oh yeah, also, you can get a Bachelor's in EMS in the U.S... But it won't matter really unless you plan on moving up into management or something more in medicine.... I know Expat has one. He'd be more qualified to speak on that.


I also still see the trash talkers never came back to defend their arguments against NA... Maybe they're too busy looking for a new job instead of working harder at the one they already had


----------



## jaysonsd

I keep my NR updated, it is helpful in the US, just doesn't seem to translate well into other countries.  Like at all.  I'm only a few credits shy of having a AS in paramedicine, but I hesitate the use of time when it may equate to really nothing as I search abroad for my next adventure.  I'll toss NA an email, see what happens.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Your AS _will_ go a long way with a lot of places/companies. The more educational background you have the better. I encourage you to complete your AS as soon as you can. The NR-P translates very well into other countries- in fact, you will not likely find any opportunity overseas that does not require it at a minimum.

As for National Ambo, your NR with an AS is one of those places. I highly encourage you to apply - even before you finish your degree (it can be completed abroad online if you only have a few credits left). You will not regret applying, regardless of what some anonymous fools say on here.

Keep learning, keep moving forward, and keep trying. Attitude is everything.

Let me know how it goes bud.


----------



## BJs

sandpitmedic, shock and awe indeed....at your relentless pursuit of positive press for NA in the face of all evidence to the contrary.

It beggars belief that you rally to the defence of an organisation that you (presumably) have no connection with, who has also not taken your application for employment further since your initial contact, in a country you are not living in. I also find it personally and professionally insulting that you refer to myself and others as "anonymous fools", particularly when you are the sole entity on this site with a positive view of this company. "we" stuck our necks out to provide this community with an honest view of NA, peoples livelihoods and I dare say personal freedom (those of you who know anything about the real UAE will know what im talking about) is at very real risk posting on this and similar sites. And yes, employees have been questioned and threatened by NA management in attempts to uncover us "anonymous fools".

I (and several of my colleagues) have come to the conclusion you are incapable of learning from others mistakes and/or too egotistical/arrogant to listen to multiple people singing the same tune. you seem reasonably articulate and educated, so I am unconvinced of this. therefore the most likely explanation now is that you are an NA employee attempting to mitigate the damage done by people's honest and heartfelt posts regarding this company.

You are in no position to comment or pass judgment on this company, and most certainly not on any of us "anonymous fools", as you have not worked for them or with us. however I would gladly do everything in my power to guarantee you a position with NA just so I could be there when you finally had to admit everyone else was right.

in response to your post _"I also still see the trash talkers never came back to defend their arguments against NA... Maybe they're too busy looking for a new job instead of working harder at the one they already had" _have you considered that people have said what they feel they needed to say and don't spend their valuable time trolling forums and offering uneducated opinions on companies they have never been employed by (....oh wait....your an NA manager or toadying employee...... how'd your anti bullying course go....oh, still bullying? oh well at least you tried, next....).

I said what I needed too about them, the only reason for this post is to respond to your ridiculous and insulting commentary. I wish you success in gaining a position with NA, you truly deserve it.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Good morning, I'm excited you returned, and I welcome having a real discussion with you. I will not devolve into a tit-for-tat with you, but I'll just go over some general stuff. So, here's my deal. I call them as I see them. Trolling is _exactly_ what you're doing.

I'd like to preface this (2 post) long winded response with this: any person with common sense should be asking not about NA, but rather about why you are so 'anti-NA' and also why you seem so bent that my opinion differs from yours (yours read: all the naysayers). I'm not a salesman, unlike you - selling your doubt continuously... I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything other than gaining their own experience and then forming their own opinion.

I'm shaking in my boots at your insults, by the way!

Any research into my previous posts over the last two years would indicate that I am not, nor have I ever been associated with any of those people you've named. Also, it would seem to indicate I've had no actual affiliation with National Ambulance prior to maybe a few months ago - which would give me little reason to mount such a "rally [of] defense" for the company.
If I may speak plainly, I'd like to apologize for the offense you've taken. I did not mean to be insulting or ridiculous... Now, when I say anonymous fool, it is quite warranted actually from the context of your and others' previous posts. Let me explain, so that the context is not mistaken.

Anonymous- which you have been and continue to be. You, in particular, have a total of 3 posts on this forum- you have contributed nothing of value to any conversation other than some weak anecdotes and to slight (by name I might add - something of your own you won't reveal) people and the business of the company. You are, in the truest sense of the word, anonymous.

Fool- the part which I presume you take offense... Let's start with the Webster's definition: a person who acts unwisely or imprudently; a silly person.

I would say that it is unwise to publicly bash you employer (or previous employer) by submitting a heavily salted and vivid opinion on the internet in a fashion much like a toddler throwing a tantrum. (Looking back at your 2014 post, you poor baby... you had to ask for a pay slip and O!M!G!... You had a long layover? Makes me want to cry too..._not.) (Welcome to working abroad.)_ It would also, arguably, be unwise to keep reiterating and having an image that says career suicide when it seems that you've brought that upon yourself based on your attitude. Your situational awareness seems to have eluded you (silly, one might say) because you seem to blame everyone and everything else for whatever bad situation you may have been in. To add to that, you allowed yourself to be placed into that situation. It's my understanding that employment is voluntary, so if no one put a gun to your head you could have been on the next flight out back to your home country. I can only assume that if you're so disgruntled that the managers would rather you had left anyways, rather than stew in your own madness, slamming away in hostility on your keyboard. OH, wait... You probably blew all of your (well above EMS average) income on living that "expat lifestyle" you mentioned, so you couldn't afford to leave at will. I'll bet you blame that on the company as well, right? That's none of my business though, but if that was the case don't blame the company for your doings. And if you don't like it, and you're still here, then leave because the only poison is you dwelling instead of progressing. Pretty darn foolish to do all that and stay, huh?

Furthermore, it seems you have had multiple problems with your other previous employer as well...LAS?
Here is some advice for that: If everywhere you go, you have or find problems, you are the problem.

Another thing I noticed is that, again, you have no issue stating names on here (which the moderators should be moderating for personal security) while you never offer who you are or may be. You say that you fear "them" knowing who you are, yet you (collectively) assume they already know who you might me, among your peers, insisting this thread is monitored. That's pretty selfish I'd say. Instead of manning up, you take pot shots in the night. You let your old bosses supposedly guess at who you might be, as you claim, thereby putting your colleagues at risk of being misidentified as disgruntled... Perhaps that same selfish personality trait is part of the reason why you didn't work out so well being part of the team in the first place. And don't worry- I don't care to know who you are, and I'm just pointing out observations I made about you from your posts - not goading you to identify yourself(selves).

You seem to have had a bad experience, I'm not completely discounting that. Maybe you're posting the same bad experiences under different screen names, or (I'll concede it's possible but unlikely) maybe there were a lot of people who had a bad run at it. Sometimes things don't work out, and sometimes people just aren't a good fit. I'm sure maybe at one time or another the place might not have been the best or the most efficient, maybe those things did occur as stated. However, as organizations develop, there are mishaps and there is an element of troubleshooting that comes along with that growth. Maybe at one time it was terrible years ago, I doubt it was so bad based on where it is today, but alas I wasn't there... Today though, the negative things I've read on here- are an absolute farce, completely opposite information than that from a source I trust -_ myself_. I don't know what happened in the past, but I've been here for long enough to have formed my own opinion. I did not find it prudent to speak about that while I am under their employ, but you have left me little option so I'll put my money where my mouth is. And guess what, they let me keep my AHA cards too, who woulda thought?? And the 911/999 service (EPS) is still a 4 on 4 off schedule- your post in particular has a lot of holes. Those CME courses you have to take? Guess what, you have to CMEs anywhere in the world to keep your certifications up, and_ here_ you get them for _FREE! What is bad about that? _Anyways, enough debunking your incorrect "facts."

You have a right to be unhappy, and to your own opinion. You do not have the right to say things that are untrue in public without risk of being corrected. I don't know why you are the one so intent to do the company damage, and you appear to be pissed off at me for contradicting that. In the beginning- I was not vocally stating "the company isn't like that" or "those bad things never happened." All I ever did was say it was a matter of perspective, and perhaps some perspectives were skewed or failed to adapt to the changes that came. I said people should form their own opinions, a stance I still advocate. Only now- several months later - am I saying that what is written on this forum in front of the whole world should be taken with a grain of salt. I'm saying that what is written here is not at all what the people or company is run like now. I read all of that, and went with my gut, and took the offer despite all the negativity- and I've found that National Ambulance is a great place to work.

More to follow...


----------



## SandpitMedic

*Read above before this.*

As far as all the people you've named. I've met all of them- each not knowing I was a vocal member of this forum. Each and every time for weeks upon weeks upon weeks I have seen and been met with nothing but the utmost respect and professionalism... (you know, an American... the kind they "avoid hiring"
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 - By the way there are more than few Americans working here, so I'm not sure where that notion came from either)... And not once have I had any indication of anything nefarious. Unless you think 2 entire floors of staff and numerous field staff a day are walking around, greeting each other, remembering names of the new guys, smiling, appearing legitimately happy, and working diligently as a team is some giant office conspiracy? Everyone seems to be a team player, and top notch. The supervisors seem very fair, involved, and on top of their game. The educators all do very well and have considerable knowledge that they willingly share from around the world, and the work environment is pleasant and professional.

Is it perfect? _Is any place_?
I don't know of an absolute perfect place, but I do know this place has been great so far - well exceeding what I expected.

I can say they take great care of their employees. They regularly educate and put on refreshers, have hosted 2 dinners at a lavish venue with invites to all employees (including the Philippine/other Arab nationals, some of whom I've befriended, that everyone has said are mistreated- which they are not) and to top it off- the accommodations, benefits, and compensation are well above what I expected. They even offer free Arabic language courses and the Local National employees will personally host you to tour some of the major tourist sites. Everything here meets or exceeds any "Western" or "American" company I've ever worked for - probably because it is a multicultural place taking the best from all the corners of the globe. I'm sure there are problems. I'm not naïve enough to think there are no issues, but by not being part of the solution you only add to the problem. I am also not naïve enough to think that my admittedly short time here grants me the ultimate wisdom about the place, but I openly share my positive experience with everyone and have yet been given the slightest evidence that even hints at what negatives were posted. There is nothing going on here that isn't happening at every other company in the world - problems happen when you work in a foreign environment with nearly 1000 employees. But they do seem to be good at fixing those problems - considering the complete 180 degree experience I'm having. And the several hundred others who have done well for themselves here as well.

Perhaps though, you were jaded, and that influenced your assessment. Perhaps you walked in with a big head and knew everything already, or expected to be catered to with some sort of special treatment. Perhaps you expected it to be just like your home country. I can't say for sure. So this is directed at everyone reading: you should be very open minded and adaptable if you consider working anywhere overseas. Working and living overseas is not for the faint of heart. A lot of people_ want_ to do it, but unfortunately only a few are _able_ to be successful at it. It is not for the faint of heart, and you must realize it is not anything like working at home.

As far as the Emiratis go- every single one I've met has been more than welcoming. They are very nice people to everyone and you, Bjs, seem to have forgotten how to act when you are a guest in someone else's homeland. If you had a bad experience, you can't take the actions of a few and attribute that to an entire culture.  Overall, they have all been excellent hosts to me and to others that I've witnessed, both at the company and when I am (frequently) out in public. The Emeriti's are very proud of their country and their heritage, and with good cause. Myself, I am very proud of my country and my heritage also. We're all patriots to our country's flag- do you have some sort of problem with that?

The UAE - I don't know what other countries in the Middle East or Southwest Asia you've been to, but the UAE is by far one of the nicest places in all of the world; it's a top tourist destination for crying out loud. The technology, architecture, cultural history, beaches, shopping, entertainment, safety, etc. rival that of any other modern country. You don't know how good you've had it apparently, as opposed to working and living in a true "third" world county. Abu Dhabi is far from the "third world." It's awesome. Of course it isn't home, but it is what you make of it.

*Finally*, I'm not a mouth piece for the man... I'm just an ordinary guy who isn't burnt out. I have been in paid EMS nearly 8 years, and a young volunteer for years before that as well. I have been in different EMS roles and in a few different environments. I love being a paramedic, I love new challenges, and I love traveling. I'm fully qualified to make the statements I have made, and like you, I am entitled to my own un-burnt and un-salty opinion..._ I'm not attempting to mitigate anything. I am no one’s mouth piece or spokesperson, but as I stated in the beginning, I call 'em as I see 'em. You've stated a whole bunch of verbal-garbage and I'm simply saying as a known and vocal board member, with first hand present day experience, that most of what you said is indeed bull ****. I don't care if you don't like that, but you aren't going to insinuate that my motives are not my own without me clarifying that bull **** for you either....."Next."_


I encourage any and all qualified EMS _professionals _interested in the company to apply for themselves, and accept an offer if they get one, to form their own conclusions and opinions. I can't say it will be perfect, but you get out of it what you put in, much like anything in the world. If anyone else wants to know more about NA currently, I'm more than willing to help out my worldwide brethren, as they put it earlier. Don't hesitate to contact me.

*Read previous post 1st.*


----------



## jaysonsd

Well at least there's this now. 
I am hesitant in plenty of ways and if offered ANYTHING, I would be quite scrupulous in the wording of the contract and probably look to legal counsel for advice.  Working for Princess Cruise Lines for three years wasn't worrisome in the least.  Working for Rural/Metro in various US cities wasn't either.  But a foreign country where I have second hand knowledge about how I could be treated will keep me cautious.  Its funny how my girlfriend is excited about working there and I had to explain to her how my profession provides more avenues to get into trouble.


----------



## jaysonsd

And thanks to SandpitMedic for keeping things in perspective, I just caught up with everything on this thread.  Having worked with a variety of employers, I, inevitably, interact with peers from other employers creating amusing bedfellows for people constantly seeing the greener grass on the other side of the street.  Mix in people working at generic ambulance company A and B chewing the fat while pulling a shift at SeaWorld or the SD Zoo only potentiates that experience.

I left PCL a few months back, still a fan of the idea of paramedics on big floating towns full of the elderly.  The doctors and, most, of the nurses are fans as well.  Long term, hard to sustain, but a fun experience for most upon realizing exactly what you're getting into.  My last post on that long thread was just that in addition to take what you hear from someone like me with skepticism or just flat out ask me straight.  The guys that flame the fire out here with rhetoric seem to have already been burned to acrisp.

Admittedly, I have been talked out of chasing LAS, but I still want to work toward HCPC recognition and expanding my favorite status: ground pounding street medic.


----------



## SandpitMedic

jaysonsd said:


> And thanks to SandpitMedic for keeping things in perspective.


You're quite welcome.


> I left PCL a few months back, still a fan...


I worked for NCL for a contract years ago... It was awesome. Not in a paramedic capacity, but I was on the medical and fire teams.

If you can survive working in that industry for that many years, you'd easily be a good fit in Abu Dhabi. Now is a good time to get in, and I hear there are a lot of opportunities upcoming from a lot of folks here. It's definitely growing rapidly.


> The guys that flame the fire out here with rhetoric seem to have already been burned to a crisp.



Hahaha. That's a good one. I'm stealing that for sure.



> Admittedly, I have been talked out of chasing LAS, but I still want to work toward HCPC recognition and expanding my favorite status: ground pounding street medic.



Well LAS and HCPC are not required by NA. Don't be swayed from getting in touch with HR, who are all stellar at their work as well in my experience (despite what was said about them by others). They usually get back to you quickly, if you have particular questions about the gig that I can't answer for you.

Drop your app and see what happens - you could certainly end up as a ground pounding medic here to help expand your favorite status. I'd be happy to meet you, brother. Post or PM me and let me know if/when you're coming.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Hey all. Just a quick update. 
I've been getting a lot of private messages regarding NA, so I figured I'd update this since it's been a bit. I'm still here, and still really enjoying it. This place is ripe with opportunities and I have been doing quite well, exploring the country, stacking cash, getting in great shape, and even doing my college courses online. My contract is awesome and my team of supervisors and EMTs are great too. I still feel I made the right choice coming here, even though everyone said "tell us that in a couple of months blah blah." I'm having a blast. 

Anyways... To the PM guys and other interested parties: 
YES, the company is hiring. NO, I am not a recruiter. 

_For my USA brethren: _if you have your NREMT-P/NR-P that you received after going to school in a real classroom (not distance learning or quick medic schools), and 2 years of experience since holding that cert then you are qualified. You do not need a degree.
 For other nationalities that do not hold National Registry - I'm not sure, you'll just have to check the website and send an email to check if you meet the minimum requirements. As far as I know, folks with experience and their medic certs/degrees from South Africa, NZ, Australia, and the UK are all qualified. Again, I'm not 100% on that, send an email.

There is a general email that I'll post again to send your resumes to:
Paramedics@nationalambulance.ae
That goes directly to the HR folks who do all the recruiting and vetting of your credentials. 

Like I said, it's a great place to come if you are looking for work overseas in my opinion. I can't divulge the pay scale or anything like that, but I can say you'll know once they offer a position and you will have the opportunity to accept or decline well in advance of getting on the plane. I can also say that it is a pretty darn good package though. Good luck guys and gals. I'll post more updates as time goes on.


----------



## BigBad

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I work for this company right now. I have been here since October and have no complaints so far. I recommended it to my friends back home. All I can offer is my honest opinion from my time here so far.



What is the pay and hours?


----------



## akflightmedic

BigBad said:


> What is the pay and hours?



Hmmmm....




SandpitMedic said:


> There is a general email that I'll post again to send your resumes to:
> Paramedics@nationalambulance.ae
> 
> That goes directly to the HR folks who do all the recruiting and vetting of your credentials.
> * I can't divulge the pay scale or anything like that, *
> but I can say you'll know once they offer a position and you will have the opportunity to accept or decline well in advance of getting on the plane. I can also say that it is a pretty darn good package though.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Attention to detail.


----------



## akflightmedic

You're hired!


----------



## BJs

hey, is this where I get my "Mike Nolan for CEO" T shirt?


----------



## WiserOne

I know I am late to the party but I am currently making ~90k/year to be a flight medic state side.

I am interested interested in going to the Middle East only if it makes economic sense. So, I speak the language and am from and understand the culture. Will I be in demand? I know enough to understand that with my cultural background I might not actually be the preferred candidate. 

I have a degree in something science but not healthcare related. Is anyone here actually able to comment on salary and benies?


----------



## SandpitMedic

BJs said:


> hey, is this where I get my "Mike Nolan for CEO" T shirt?



Stop doing drugs; you sound like an idiot. I don't know any Mike Nolan.



WiserOne said:


> I know I am late to the party but I am currently making ~90k/year to be a flight medic state side.
> 
> I am interested interested in going to the Middle East only if it makes economic sense. So, I speak the language and am from and understand the culture. Will I be in demand?



This in not a NA question, your inquiry would be better suited in the "Overseas Employment" thread. You need to look at companies like Dyncorp for stuff like that for it to make economic sense.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Hey all, it has been a few more months. Just checking in with updates as promised.

Once again, the naysayers and doomsday prophets were wrong. National Ambulance has proven to be a great place to work for me and many other guys who started when I did.
I am still loving life and enjoying my work and the company.

My earlier statements above(post #172) still apply. The company is rapidly expanding and the busy season is upon us, feel free to check out my earlier posts and drop an application if you are interested in starting your career overseas. I don't get any referral bonus, but I just enjoy proving the *******s from earlier wrong.


----------



## dtrojan07

That is not exactly true. Depends which division you end up working in. If you work on the government contract you work 2-4 week rotations on either a military base or gas plant. Yes you still live in Abu Dhabi or some used to live in Dubai. I think they put a stop to the guys living in Dubai unless you worked on the northern Contract. The length of the roations changed everytime someone complained enough they would try a different roation for a while. Don't know what it is now.


akflightmedic said:


> FYI...there is NO rotation...you live there...that is only option.[/QUOTE


----------



## akflightmedic

Ok, so what I said IS true. There is no rotation. You are still required to live in the UAE which is what my reply was in response to.


----------



## dtrojan07

Well, if you call living on a desert base 4 hour drive from the nearest city "Living in UAE" Then yes. But, we called them rotations. And as someone else commented they do tend to make allot of empty promises.


----------



## SandpitMedic

The company does provide accommodations in Abu Dhabi, and while you are on your two week shift you live on base (typically in the clinic). You can call it a tour, a rotation, a shift, or the 14 day countdown- it's all semantics. 

While you are free to travel anywhere you'd like on your two weeks off, unrestricted, your residency visa will be for the UAE... So according to the government, the company, and your passport you live in Abu Dhabi - if found to be otherwise I'm pretty sure immigration will revoke your visa. 

I'm not sure about living elsewhere on the down low. Years ago, there was a guy who used to travel to Thailand, where his family was, for everyone of his days off. I am unsure if that is allowed still, but I'm sure he still had an accommodation and address in Abu Dhabi as well.

They never made any empty promises to me. 

But since this thread has been rehashed, I'll update that I resigned from the company a few  months ago to pursue PA school and Flight EMS in the states. I also just finished up my associates degree. 

My director, Jon, was one of the best mangers I've ever worked under. A true leader, rather than a boss. And my time there was well spent and a great experience. I made friends that I'll probably have for life, and do not regret taking the job one bit. My only regret is not being able to stay for the duration of my contract, but a shot at being a PA in a quick timeframe was too good to pass up.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Every ambulance company and agency in the world has its pros and cons. NA is no different. I have worked there and I would consider returning again for another contract under the right circumstances. I think there are some good people there. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and unique experiences, that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bruceone

Well..../it happened.... NAC has fallen over...and it was always going to with the senior management it had with no clue what an Ambulance Service is or any clue about operational management. All they have done is line their own pockets over the few years they were they and walk all over the staff who actually know a bit about being an Ambulance service.

Aspen Medical have to accept some blame as they put these idiots in place when they should have head hunted "actual" and "real" experience, not just some one who was in the Army and thinks they know management...in the Army they just do what the person above them tells them to do (not paid to think).... and geez....(Graham Stewart) one of them was only a Weekend  Cut Lunch Soldier with NIL actual management experience, and certainly not a clue about Ambulance Operations. Rob Ball... enough has been said about his pure incompetence in Ambulance Operations


----------



## nightmoves123

_"in the Army they just do what the person above them tells them to do (not paid to think)"_

Okie dokie bruce.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Sooooo... What happened Brucie? Define "fallen over."


----------



## SandpitMedic

Just noticed 2 threads about National Ambo. 

Perhaps a merge, Mods?


----------



## Proteamedic

SandpitMedic said:


> The company does provide accommodations in Abu Dhabi, and while you are on your two week shift you live on base (typically in the clinic). You can call it a tour, a rotation, a shift, or the 14 day countdown- it's all semantics.
> 
> While you are free to travel anywhere you'd like on your two weeks off, unrestricted, your residency visa will be for the UAE... So according to the government, the company, and your passport you live in Abu Dhabi - if found to be otherwise I'm pretty sure immigration will revoke your visa.
> 
> I'm not sure about living elsewhere on the down low. Years ago, there was a guy who used to travel to Thailand, where his family was, for everyone of his days off. I am unsure if that is allowed still, but I'm sure he still had an accommodation and address in Abu Dhabi as well.
> 
> They never made any empty promises to me.
> 
> But since this thread has been rehashed, I'll update that I resigned from the company a few  months ago to pursue PA school and Flight EMS in the states. I also just finished up my associates degree.
> 
> My director, Jon, was one of the best mangers I've ever worked under. A true leader, rather than a boss. And my time there was well spent and a great experience. I made friends that I'll probably have for life, and do not regret taking the job one bit. My only regret is not being able to stay for the duration of my contract, but a shot at being a PA in a quick timeframe was too good to pass up.


Didn't think you would last long HAHAH


----------



## Proteamedic

Word on the wires is that NA has been canned from the EPS.


----------



## akflightmedic

No, no, no... GREASE is the word. And always will be.

But as for the termination of the contract, that is the story out and about.


----------



## SandpitMedic

I left to seek higher education. I liked it. I was not on EPS... I was on the military infrastructure contract. 

I'll try to get some confirmation on the EPS thing.


----------



## SandpitMedic

@Chimpie 

Main one


----------



## SandpitMedic

@Chimpie 
Secondary


----------



## SandpitMedic

Just heard from two different former colleagues. 

It is true.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I just herd the news myself. Rumor is all NA contractors for EPS will become direct employees of AD Police as of September. All the extra hours and other NA policies are also no longer in effect once this happens.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Yes, I heard that as well.
So, in actuality this good for the employees that transition over.
Report is the police pay is 30000Dhs for a ALS medic (US or Commonwealth)
17500Dhs for EMT BLS. (Non US)

Will likely make it difficult for CEs and renewal though.


----------



## akflightmedic

Not a bad salary for living in UAE! Hmmm...wonder if I can double dip?


----------



## SandpitMedic

True, haha.
I'm not sure what other options are included such as accommodation/travel/benefits.

All I heard was payscale.


----------



## Tigger

SandpitMedic said:


> @Chimpie
> Secondary


Found it.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Tigger said:


> Found it.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Proteamedic

SandpitMedic said:


> I left to seek higher education. I liked it. I was not on EPS... I was on the military infrastructure contract.
> 
> I'll try to get some confirmation on the EPS thing.





SandpitMedic said:


> I left to seek higher education. I liked it. I was not on EPS... I was on the military infrastructure contract.
> 
> I'll try to get some confirmation on the EPS thing.


I don't think I mentioned that your were!


----------



## Bruceone

It was never going to happen... NAC taking over the Ambulance operation. There is no way an Arab is going to hand over control of something to a Western organization..... it will never happen. It was just a matter of time before NAC got the arse from it. If you have ever worked in a Middle East country you will know that with Arab men it is all about saving face....they will lie and do anything to save face and be seen as correct, to let a Westerner/western owned business take control of a state entity would be loosing significant face.....they just do not like admitting someone else can do something better..... it was never going to happen. Coupled with the senior management of NAC having zero ambulance operational management experience it was doomed to failure. There was a significant amount of work done by middle management who have substantial ambulance experience, however they were not listened to by the two guys at the top, Graham Stewart and Rob Ball are at fault for having no clue. Rob Ball particularly with his bully tactics and his side kick the Finance Manager telling people if they don't like it to quote "**** off". There tactics would have seen them in the Industrial Relations Court in any western country.

If any one does decide to go and be employed direct by EPS, I wish you luck, salary may be comparable but you probably will not get the accommodation allowance.. and if they provide the accommodation instead of an allowance...it WILL be ****....ask their existing direct employed staff...saw it myself...wouldn't let my dog sleep in there.

For those who are lambasting comments saying it is only negative and we make a few comments then disappear...it's because we have moved on with our lives after trying to warn people about what it is really like with NAC...... "was really like now that they have been found out and given the arse". I personally moved back to a proper ambulance service on a salary of GBP 74,000/AUD$130,000/USD$99,000 in a Operational Management position, so it is far from sour grapes. I simply found that NAC management was incompetent when it came to Ambulance Operations and looking after staff safety & welfare.

So to the Paramedics left there, I hope it works out for you. I am trying to obtain positions for a couple of the guys who I worked with who have approached me, for those who stay there...watch your back with Emirates...things will be different once they are your direct employer...worse. Watch your back, document everything, have a witness.


----------



## akflightmedic

Once working for a government entity, be prepared to have them hold your passport for "safe keeping"...they would not want you to lose it and not be able to exit the country in a timely fashion...


----------



## Proteamedic

Bruceone said:


> It was never going to happen... NAC taking over the Ambulance operation. There is no way an Arab is going to hand over control of something to a Western organization..... it will never happen. It was just a matter of time before NAC got the arse from it. If you have ever worked in a Middle East country you will know that with Arab men it is all about saving face....they will lie and do anything to save face and be seen as correct, to let a Westerner/western owned business take control of a state entity would be loosing significant face.....they just do not like admitting someone else can do something better..... it was never going to happen. Coupled with the senior management of NAC having zero ambulance operational management experience it was doomed to failure. There was a significant amount of work done by middle management who have substantial ambulance experience, however they were not listened to by the two guys at the top, Graham Stewart and Rob Ball are at fault for having no clue. Rob Ball particularly with his bully tactics and his side kick the Finance Manager telling people if they don't like it to quote "**** off". There tactics would have seen them in the Industrial Relations Court in any western country.
> 
> If any one does decide to go and be employed direct by EPS, I wish you luck, salary may be comparable but you probably will not get the accommodation allowance.. and if they provide the accommodation instead of an allowance...it WILL be ****....ask their existing direct employed staff...saw it myself...wouldn't let my dog sleep in there.
> 
> For those who are lambasting comments saying it is only negative and we make a few comments then disappear...it's because we have moved on with our lives after trying to warn people about what it is really like with NAC...... "was really like now that they have been found out and given the arse". I personally moved back to a proper ambulance service on a salary of GBP 74,000/AUD$130,000/USD$99,000 in a Operational Management position, so it is far from sour grapes. I simply found that NAC management was incompetent when it came to Ambulance Operations and looking after staff safety & welfare.
> 
> So to the Paramedics left there, I hope it works out for you. I am trying to obtain positions for a couple of the guys who I worked with who have approached me, for those who stay there...watch your back with Emirates...things will be different once they are your direct employer...worse. Watch your back, document everything, have a witness.


Well said!  Actually NA is owned 80% Abu Dhabi Police and 20% Aspen Medical.  Its an odd formula!


----------



## SandpitMedic

True, the Emirates owned 80%, it was only managed by the Westerners. What what said about Arabs' business culture is absolutely true though.


----------



## Bruceone

I believe Aspen own quite a bit more than 20%...it is more like 50%. But not really relevant. It's typical of Arab culture that they fight amongst themselves. The supreme ruler and national health body specifically wanted a modern ambulance service and went looking to engage a western entity that could establish one for them.... But Arabs being what they are, in fighting and power trips stuffed it for their own people. Just don't get sick in the UAE, their own internal health care is 3 rd world country at best. Examples of what I saw:
- backed up a Doctor (I use that term loosley) at a Cardiac Arrest.... He was doing CPR on a corpse with dependant lividity and rigormortis.
- cardiac arrest in hospital.... saw Doctors arguing over giving Adrenaline now or later, took 5 attempts to intubate
- the EPS emt's are basic first aid at best - I backed up one of their crews at a cardiac arrest en-route, met them why they had been traveling towards me for 20 minutes, the defibrillator was hanging on the wall in the ambulance...!!
- EPS Medcal Director is Tenizian... and hopelessly out of date.... he did not recognise a Lateral Infarct pattern till it was pointed out to him, does not know basic pharmacology. The Tenizian EMT's are significantly under educated compared to the much higher educated and skilled Phillipine EMT..... but looked down on.... Racism in the UAE is at plague levels.... many an argument was had when they tried to tell me the Pakistani pt I had could not go to a certain hospital.... Because it was for white men only..... many times I arrived at a scene to find the EPS ambulance and Emerati Tenizian crew had taken the Emirati with a scratch to hospital from a crash, but the Paki or Indian with life threatening injuries was literally left on the side of the road. Went to more Phillipine nanny rapes than I care to remember (raped by their Emirate sponsor...they see them as only slave labour...same as they treat Pakis and Indians). UAE is one of the most racist countries n the world...bonded slavery is alive and well...... Have a look at CIA travel warnings.
The list goes on
EPS Rescue... At a major rescue...most of them stood around not knowing what to do, panick, and blame each other

The UAE wanted to be seen by the rest of the world as developing health care due to the growing need to depend on Tourism..... but it's just a back water behind the scenes, all shiny and glamorous on the surface but puss underneath.


----------



## akflightmedic

Spot on. Wish I could elaborate, however your perspective is spot on. It gets no better when you move from the street into the hospital....there are a couple VERY RARE exceptions where true "western" medicine is practiced, but overall healthcare and the culture is as you describe it.

I mean just think on this....having to argue, plead and damn near beg for a doctor to give a fractured femur pain control, something stronger than motrin or tylenol. And FINALLY getting the doctor to agree (meanwhile the patient is in obvious agony) so he authorizes and administers 2mg of morphine...seriously!! 2 mg of morphine for a femur fracture with orders to give more in 4-6 hours IF needed!!!!

Farking idiots....it is all about hiring the cheap slave labor and then treating them as such.


----------



## Bruceone

Man...that is so true of the hospitals also....ok here is another hospital example.... They actually had a very competent USA Doctor I got to know... Being an outsider as well..... He came over to me when we first met, as we had just watched an Emirate 'Doctor' (loose term over there) try to put a chest drain in and frrk it up...took 3 or 4 of them to work it out...the USA Doctor was shaking his head, walked over to me and said..... I've seen you come in here a few times with proper packaged patients, please ...if you come to me in the street after I have an accident, please don't bring me to this hospital... He was in charge of the ED. At another hospital, I was criticised for not having intubate a patient I took in, I only had an LMA in.... I explained to the Doctor...well let's see you try to intubate in the back of an ambulance being driven like it was stolen at 130 and a police driver who doesn't give a damn, and I've just watched you try to put one in 5 times while the patient is laying flat and still on a hospital bed and you can't even do that...so piss off!.... I'd had enough by this stage


----------



## ambulance

I would appreciate a feedback if any one knows the minimum qualification for a Advanced Paramedic position with NAC(or renamed EMS under Abudhabi Police). Is it mandatory to have a Bachelor degree in Paramedic?


----------



## SandpitMedic

SandpitMedic said:


> That standard is in regards to degrees _in _paramedicine. Most other countries outside of the U.S. have degree programs for paramedics, like the UK, Aussies, and Kiwis - pretty much equivalent more or less to an Associate's Degree in the U.S.
> 
> It isn't the same thing as you're thinking, such as comparing it to an advanced science like mechanical engineering or biochemistry.
> 
> However, they're all well qualified and top notch educations focusing on the core paramedic curriculum based on US standards.... Some a little more, some a little less.
> 
> NREMT-P (or now NR-P) trumps all in regards to worldly certifications at face value. The HAAD (Health Authority of Abu Dhabi) standards closely mimic (and in some cases are exactly) NREMT standards. A lot of US medics undervalue their national reg I think, in my experience. It really is of value to not let it lapse.





ambulance said:


> I would appreciate a feedback if any one knows the minimum qualification for a Advanced Paramedic position with NAC(or renamed EMS under Abudhabi Police). Is it mandatory to have a Bachelor degree in Paramedic?


From earlier in the thread.


----------



## ambulance

SandpitMedic said:


> From earlier in the thread.


----------



## ambulance

Thank you for reposting your message. In fact, it was mentioned on th NAC website regarding expression of interest for a Bachelor degree Paramedic some times ago. However, Diploma in Para medicine with two year duration is acceptable  for Paramedic license with HAAD. During the transition from NAC to a Government run EMS what would be the minimum qualification to apply for a  paramedic position. Have they changed the NAC requirements of Bachelor degree to a Diploma holder? Hoping for an updated and helping information ....Thank you.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Perhaps I misread your question-
If you're asking about NAC... The website said that, but it was not actually true. I didn't have a "degree" at the time. I went to a private paramedic school that was about 16 months in duration, and gained my National Registry card. That's all I had and I was hired. Generally it was based on where you were from based on the level of scrutiny your background received... As an American they just kinda checked boxes that needed to be checked... From New Zealand or Poland (for example) and you may have had a tougher time getting licenses. 

If you're asking about the future of HAAD requirements...

I can't tell you what the new regulations may change to. I am no longer there... Perhaps someone could chime in. I could ask some friends who are still there, and repost if they know.

Honestly, it is likely to stay the same, unless someone up top decides to start making random and ridiculous changes which may or may not occur. The people in that region have a way of making things that should be simple streamlined processes into a metaphorical pretzel, if you will. It could change once or a few times before they get it down to something they find good for their needs.

Hopefully, they we keep the standard of a National Registry card and/or its equivalent around the world.

The problem is as I stated though, they could cluster it up with arbitrary, needless, and complicated new red tape, even though the job itself remains the same.

At this point it is speculation.


----------



## ambulance

SandpitMedic said:


> Perhaps I misread your question-
> If you're asking about NAC... The website said that, but it was not actually true. I didn't have a "degree" at the time. I went to a private paramedic school that was about 16 months in duration, and gained my National Registry card. That's all I had and I was hired. Generally it was based on where you were from based on the level of scrutiny your background received... As an American they just kinda checked boxes that needed to be checked... From New Zealand or Poland (for example) and you may have had a tougher time getting licenses.
> 
> If you're asking about the future of HAAD requirements...
> 
> I can't tell you what the new regulations may change to. I am no longer there... Perhaps someone could chime in. I could ask some friends who are still there, and repost if they know.
> 
> Honestly, it is likely to stay the same, unless someone up top decides to start making random and ridiculous changes which may or may not occur. The people in that region have a way of making things that should be simple streamlined processes into a metaphorical pretzel, if you will. It could change once or a few times before they get it down to something they find good for their needs.
> 
> Hopefully, they we keep the standard of a National Registry card and/or its equivalent around the world.
> 
> The problem is as I stated though, they could cluster it up with arbitrary, needless, and complicated new red tape, even though the job itself remains the same.
> 
> At this point it is speculation.


Thank you. You have cleared my doubt anyway....Thank you for your valuable time.Best wishes....


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I am not exactly sure and I worked in the country for over 2 years in total. The health authority is not very clear when it comes to communication, and most of the information I herd was second hand from my employer. I was always told you needed a degree, but like sandmedic said, plenty of people get hired and get the HAAD licence with no degree. This probably only confuses you more, but I can only speak based on my anecdotal experience. On the official HAAD website It does not say its mandatory. but the website is under constant review and being updated, specifically for EMT and Paramedic requirements. The same can be said for employer specific policy and HR rules in the country for all employers. check this link http://www.haad.ae/HAAD/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=xvB6WwzZhow=


----------



## SandpitMedic

Right. 
I'm sure as long as you meet the minimum time requirements for being a working paramedic you'll be alright. When I was there it was 2 years minimum; that seemed to be the only thing they cared about at the HAAD office.


----------



## ambulance

Yes. HAAD requires only two years Paramedic course completion as per their website. Just thought of confirming qualification requirement for transforming National Ambulance company to a Government run EMS. Because NAC had mentioned Bachelor degree Paramedic expression of interest these days on their website...As per your experience it was flexible...However, it can be confirmed with some one  currently working with NAC for the updated requirements........


----------



## TooTallMedic

Hey @SandPit,
I just dropped an app for an Abu Dhabi slot through Orbit Recruiting and a reliable source said you might be the person to talk to about contracts in Abu Dhabi. Was wondering if you could PM me.


----------



## SandpitMedic

PM inbound. 

Although, for the record. NA lost pretty much all ALS contracts and no longer hires paramedics in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## ambulance

Any information on Abu Dhabi Police hiring paramedics?


----------



## ExpatMedic0

---Warning disclaimer this is a rumor mill post---- With that being said, here is what I know.

Update on NA: I left the public EMS contract about 16 months ago, but I am still in contact with those who are there. NA has lost the contract as the public EMS staffing provider for Abu Dhabi. They also no longer hire ALS paramedics on remote contracts with the national infrastructure authority, they hire (EMT-A/EMT-I). You can work as a paramedic on the remote sites, but you will be paid and equipped as an intermediate. They still hold the public EMS contract in the Northern Emirates, but when I last worked there that contract was primarily a BLS ambulance contract with a handful of ALS field supervisors. NA still has "special event contracts" for the Abu Dhabi Airport, Yas Island Raceway, and other various on-site locations. They also still offer ALS (ACC team leader) medical direction and dispatch for their BLS field staff. They also still have a small number of paramedics in the office as operational supervisors and training staff.

Update on Police Ambulance: Here is what I know about the current state of the new police contracts. Keep it mind this could probably change at any time. From my understanding of speaking with people who are still working with the police ambulance contract, they are now direct employee's of Abu Dhabi police. They had to sign new contracts, find their own housing, and get different visas. Housing allowance is 96K durham annually for married (unsure about single), Monthly salary is around the same as NA low to mid-20k Durham per month (need to confirm) but they deduct 10% of your salary every month as a security deposit, If you complete a two-year contract, you get the %10 back. Otherwise, you forfeit it all. No one at the police ambulance has seen any new paramedics hired since NA lost the contract months ago. I am still figuring out how to apply and the police do not have a mainstream recruitment system as of writing this. Concerning clinical support, operational standards and safety, there are almost none. Individual liability as a clinician has increased. You're also expected to be on call on your days off even if your out of the country. If you work in central Abu Dhabi shifts are 12 hours 4 days on 4 days off. I am unsure about the other locations such as western region. There are no extra unpaid hours for training or makeup shifts.


----------



## ambulance

That's That'sa great update..Thank you


----------



## once

Don't go. If you look back in the history of this forum you will find lots of information from people who worked there, and still work there. It is an extremely racist country. As an ALS Paramedic on road I had many 'conversations' with Police drivers who would not take certain patients to particular hospitals statin it was for white man or Emirate only, and insisting we go to other hospital 20 minutes further away…the patient was critical (hit by car). I went to car accidents where the Emirate had a scratch and was taken to hospital by the EPS Ambulance… while the Pakistani with his abdo ripped open was left on the side of he road. Emirates are pretty much the most racist people on Earth. Their Medical Director is from Tunisia but his medical knowledge is not remotely equivalent to a western trained Doctor, he couldn't even recognise a lateral intact on a 12L ECG. The EPS who run ambulance are not medical people they are just public servants, not true Police. Any body who works in the Public Service in the UAE is called Police, even the meter maid. And… corruption is at plague proportions. Generally Emirates are generally very rude, ignorant and un educated. They claim to be these god faring humble people, but that is only the face they show on the surface, scratch underneath and there is nothing but puss. There are the exceptions of course, and those are the ones who have been educated in places like Australia, USA or UK and returned to the UAE with a bit more understanding about how people should be treated. If you are unfortunately in Al Ain, it is even worse. The EPS Captain there is rude, ignorant, unqualified and extremely racist. There are a few of the National Ambulance paramedics who are still working in the UAE but with EPS now…until their contracts expire… the few I keep in touch with describe EPS as pure incompetents.
Emirates are pigs…keep away.


----------



## SandpitMedic

I've heard they have lost most of their contracts. 
Most who I know there have since been let go. 
Others say they are there working business as usual.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Also, the Emirates are no different than every other race in the Middle East...
They think they're king ****


----------



## ambulance

Do we have any update on paramedic opportunities in Abudhabi? How to drop a cv with Abudhabi police ambulance service? Is it National Ambulance company still stands out best option 2017 in the UAE? Any comments on updated EMS trends in the UAE would be a great help.......


----------



## trekmedics

ExpatMedic0 said:


> ---NA has lost the contract as the public EMS staffing provider for Abu Dhabi.


Do you have a link for this?


----------



## SandpitMedic

Link for what?


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I am the source of information as a former employee of national ambulance and contractor for the ADP. However, you can contact any present employee of either organization (NAC or ADP), and they will confirm. It's ancient news


----------



## trekmedics

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I am the source of information as a former employee of national ambulance and contractor for the ADP. However, you can contact any present employee of either organization (NAC or ADP), and they will confirm. It's ancient news


Thanks! I'll take your word for it.


----------



## NAemt

Is it true NA is going down?


----------



## ambulance

Do we have any update on Advanced Paramedic opportunities in Abu Dhabi? How to drop a cv with Abudhabi police ambulance service? Is it National Ambulance company still stands out best option 2017 in the UAE? Any comments on updated EMS job trends in the UAE would be a great help.......


----------



## once

Yes, they are going down. Only have basic contracts now. Majority of management who knew what they were doing have abandoned them. Robert Ball and Graham Stewart did a good job of running it in to the ground. Neither had ANY experience in Ambulance and it showed. Graham Stewart was an insurance salesman basically and a weekend cut lunch soldier. ... no real experience at all.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Are they still around? Rob and Graham...


----------



## Tbird

Sandpit Medic, a quick check of LinkedIn says Robert Ball is still there and Graham Stewart has moved on and it looks like he has gone back into the Army.

I have been watching this thread for a little while now and as someone who has actually worked for this organisation, its been pretty interesting watching some of the comments (mostly negative) and the comments about the leadership in particular.

I wouldn’t have their jobs for million dollars – it’s a very tough, uncertain and ever-changing business environment.

I can’t really comment on Robert Ball as I didn’t have too much to do with him, however; I was impressed with Graham Stewart; when I first arrived at the company he took the time to invite me into his office and ask me about myself, family and interests. He gave me a few pointers on life in the UAE and never hid the fact he wasn’t a Paramedic and that he was an “Operations Guy” first and foremost he relied on his experienced leadership group to provide him with advice.

Despite the uncertainty, complexity and challenges, I have heard that the company continues to deliver a reasonable BLS service in the North of country, which would be a pretty tough gig in that sort of environment.

Anyway, just my thoughts for what they are worth.

Be safe where ever you ride!


----------



## SandpitMedic

Tbird said:


> Sandpit Medic, a quick check of LinkedIn says Robert Ball is still there and Graham Stewart has moved on and it looks like he has gone back into the Army.
> 
> I have been watching this thread for a little while now and as someone who has actually worked for this organisation, its been pretty interesting watching some of the comments (mostly negative) and the comments about the leadership in particular.
> 
> I wouldn’t have their jobs for million dollars – it’s a very tough, uncertain and ever-changing business environment.
> 
> I can’t really comment on Robert Ball as I didn’t have too much to do with him, however; I was impressed with Graham Stewart; when I first arrived at the company he took the time to invite me into his office and ask me about myself, family and interests. He gave me a few pointers on life in the UAE and never hid the fact he wasn’t a Paramedic and that he was an “Operations Guy” first and foremost he relied on his experienced leadership group to provide him with advice.
> 
> Despite the uncertainty, complexity and challenges, I have heard that the company continues to deliver a reasonable BLS service in the North of country, which would be a pretty tough gig in that sort of environment.
> 
> Anyway, just my thoughts for what they are worth.
> 
> Be safe where ever you ride!


I for one happen to agree with you. I've always maintained that it was a decent place to work, leadership was good enough, and it was a great experience.

Double tap on Mr. Graham... I had a similar experience with him. Nothing negative.


----------



## Tbird

SandpitMedic said:


> I for one happen to agree with you. I've always maintained that it was a decent place to work, leadership was good enough, and it was a great experience.
> 
> Double tap on Mr. Graham... I had a similar experience with him. Nothing negative.


It sounds like NA is still around - some people have been waiting it’s demise for a while now....

But it still seems to be trucking along though and providing good levels of service in the north of the country.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Tbird said:


> It sounds like NA is still around - some people have been waiting it’s demise for a while now....
> 
> But it still seems to be trucking along though and providing good levels of service in the north of the country.


Yes, I still know a couple guys on the CICPA contract.


----------



## Horizon Ambulance

I have a lot of experience in working in the Middle East as an EMT I'm totally open to any questions anyone may have and I have a list of people who are known to defraud American EMTs and paramedics and and of entrepreneurs Who start ambulance services and abandon their employees Waller steer clear that name


----------



## akflightmedic

As in Allen Waller....the Brit?  LOL!!!! BAH HA HA HAA


----------



## Horizon Ambulance

akflightmedic said:


> As in Allen Waller....the Brit?  LOL!!!! BAH HA HA HAA


 
Oh no... this seems interesting... Yikes and yp.. AJW


----------



## akflightmedic

LOL....I got wrapped up/employed under one of his schemes back in 2010....he had quite the history then. Never paid me, scammed the heck out of me and darn near got me arrested in Kuwait. Months and months of legal threats...I stood up to his dumb *** and countered back until he finally went away. Eventually his first wife (not the Russian mail bride) that he scammed for a green card found me and shared a ton of very interesting info...seems he milked her and left her high and dry too! Finally he faded away out of my life, I hear about him every couple years or so. Last I heard he was running some scam in Cypress, but that would of been circa 2014 or so?

Did he get involved in the UAE ambo stuff too? He is such a smooth talker con man.


----------



## Tbird

Sounds like there are some big changes afoot at NA......does anyone know what’s going on there?


----------



## WailingBanshees

I was one of the dispatchers brought in at the beginning of the whole thing, They said they were gonna bring us as dispatchers and then after 1 year we can start as EMTs on the road, Both CEO/DCEO promised that and that was the whole consensus, we were fresh graduates and inexperienced.

After the year has passed we were informed that that was no longer the case and we won't be able to do that, we had to be stuck with what we have since we had limited employment opps back home and they knew that.

Right now NA most people have left, from the upper management, CEO, batches of medics and dispatchers leaving, They lost the airport contract, and the CICPA will be over soon, they got an offer with warner though, the main thing that most contracts are switching to unlimited contracts which mean that if you try to leave on your own before 5 years has passed, you only get 1/3 of what you would get as gratuity.

This is just another case where they don't know how to manage an ambulance company, lots of corners cut, absolutely 0 focus on the staff themselves and their well being, unless you're western you're worth 0 to the company, Lots of emotional abuse throughout the duration of employment.

I personally had 0 issues with anyone from the beginning of the job to the end, more as an observer, as i know how to handle myself, and not to say people didn't have issues of their own, but after they moved us so far away where i had to pay almost a third of my salary just to get to HQ, that was it for me.

0 growth and lots of lies, and lots of racism in there, but the people you work with can be great friends, just lots of politics and stuff that's native to the gulf region isn't out of the picture here.

We all knew it won't last forever without some drastic changes, 0 focus on staff and 0 focus on quality of service just the money and the looks, no one cared if everyone in the room is sleep deprived and tired just pose well and clean up the desks for when the photographers arrive!

Not to mention the "extra" shifts that come out of nowhere.

Good riddance, i was out of there before all of this happened.


----------



## Tbird

Wow - sounds like things have really gone down hill. 

And the CEO gas left as well? So I wonder who is running the place now?

I had heard they had lost some major contracts and a lot of staff had left the company. Pretty much all the people I worked with are long gone.

There were some good people there, but there were some not so nice ones as well.

Do you think the company will close?


----------



## WailingBanshees

Tbird said:


> Wow - sounds like things have really gone down hill.
> 
> And the CEO gas left as well? So I wonder who is running the place now?
> 
> I had heard they had lost some major contracts and a lot of staff had left the company. Pretty much all the people I worked with are long gone.
> 
> There were some good people there, but there were some not so nice ones as well.
> 
> Do you think the company will close?


Don't think it will close "for now" unless they become completely unprofitable, cut a lot of staff, but i think the northern emirates contract will stay in some shape or form.

Like when the company lost the ADEMS contract, they cut like 10-12 highly performing staff instead of one of the useless managers who get paid +70k/mo

"That's why the pay you the big bucks!" right?

There's a new chairman running the thing and checking and restructuring everything, the CEO is now al hajeri with the DCEO being the prior CMA.

I might have got them switched but that's the gist of it.


----------



## Tbird

There were some really good people there when I was around, they must have all left by now.

The Supply Manager Miss Gaynor was tough but fair and Mr Graham always took time to say hello and seemed genuinely interested in people.

Its really quite a pity it’s turned out that way, it will be difficult if they lose CICPA.


----------



## WailingBanshees

Tbird said:


> There were some really good people there when I was around, they must have all left by now.
> 
> The Supply Manager Miss Gaynor was tough but fair and Mr Graham always took time to say hello and seemed genuinely interested in people.
> 
> Its really quite a pity it’s turned out that way, it will be difficult if they lose CICPA.



Losing CICPA is highly likely, lots of it to do with replacing good staff with worse staff by managers who didn't like them, which in turn made the officers deal with staff they're not familiar with, in the Arab world, this turns into people having negative thoughts and discussions about NA as a whole, which in turns make it less likely for them to renew.

That's what happened in the Yas Marina Circuit too.

As much as there's critique about graham i did like him a lot, he was very respectful and appreciative of people, Gaynor was as you described, lots of others who are very respectable and kind, Others, Not so much..


----------



## Flyhi

Hey ya'll

Been a long time since I read or even posted on here. Just wanted to give an update on NA that I hope at the very least will keep anyone interested up to date. 

NA is still here. Despite knowledgeable opinions posted previously about certain loss of CICPA, Northern Emirates (NE) etc. NE, CICPA (the big two contracts) and another number of contracts are safe and have been renewed for between 2-3 years depending on contract. So from a business side its secure but as always the rumor mill will tell you other wise. Then again that's par for the course in this neck of the woods. Its true that its mainly a BLS service. A few ILS, ALS and Doctors are still working there.

Major changes have taken place across the company. The CMA (FC) is gone since Sept 16. The previous COO (GS) is gone since Mar 17. The previous CEO (RB) is gone since Aug 18. The CAO (WW) and CFO (CA) are still in place. The new CEO is (AAH) who was the previous DCEO. The new medical director  was a doctor in the airport contract and the new COO (JC) was the D-Ops in NE. Dir Sup Chain (GA) and Dir of QHSE (DJ) have both left. Many EMTs, control room staff, EMTs, ILS, ALS, doctors, management and C levels have all come and gone. Some with good memories and others with not so good ones. 

In reality its a sign of where we work more than who we work for. The UAE is a very transient place to work as a medic so people coming and going is just what happens here. I'd say if you stayed in most organisations out here for a few years you would see similar comings and going. You would hear supporters and those who would save you from "certain misery" and advise you not to join.

On a personal note, I don't disagree with most of the comments regarding poor leadership and cliques. Like everywhere else in the world there was some good leaders and some not so good. There were those who enjoyed cliques and those who didn't feel like they were a part of these cliques. Some good decisions and some poor ones. Overall its pretty similar to any place I have worked before. Some will say things are changing for the better. For me its early days post the C level, D level and manager changes. Time always tells us what way things pan out so Ill stick around and watch the story unfold.

For now at least from my side. My family is happy here. I like the job and get paid well compared to other places I have worked. No one will ever get along with every person they come across in a company and no one will ever like every decision made in a company. No one will ever fix the pros and cons of working for any specific company so I will leave that to other more passionate and learned colleagues to discuss and form opinions over. 

For the near future, NA is open for business. They are recruiting across all levels. Fingers crossed it stays that way. If you didn't like NA and left then good for you and I hope you are happier in the new job wherever that may be. If you are interested and looking at NA then reach out to anyone of the 800 guys n girls working in it and ask some more questions. At the very least you will get some up to date information to base your decisions upon. Maybe you'll decide to come over, maybe not. Either way I hope the above keeps you updated with what I hoped to be a balanced and open update.

Keep fightin the good fight y'all


----------



## ambulance

Thanks for the update.The wbsite still mentions expression of interest on hold.Hoe do we drop CV please?


----------



## SandpitMedic

Glad to hear, I still have a medic buddy on CICPA and he still loves it.
Anyone know what happened to the CICPA managers; Jon, Chris, Simon, etc.? Maybe I’ll reach out to my friend and see what he knows.


----------



## Flyhi

There has been big changes in manager and directors in ops. There are only 7 ops managers in total now. 4 in NE and 3 in AD. No ops directors. To put that into context back  in 2016 there was the COO, 5 Dir Ops and 12 Ops managers. 

As for the old CICPA managers, SB and RR are still working in NA. JL as far as I know is a medic back in NZ. KE is running his own business thing in NZ and CC is a medic back in the UK.  All good guys as far as I had dealings with them.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Well glad to hear it. Yeah those are some good guys. I’m surprised Jon and Chris went back home. 
Really solid dudes.


----------



## Ichthys

Anybody have any idea on the latest news about National Ambulance and Abu Dhabi?  I heard the CEO who was the COO originally has departed last year.


----------



## Flyhi

Ichthys said:


> Anybody have any idea on the latest news about National Ambulance and Abu Dhabi?  I heard the CEO who was the COO originally has departed last year.



Have a read of my recent post. It’s the latest update from NA. Yes the CEO left and the DCEO stepped up.


----------



## Ichthys

Flyhi said:


> Have a read of my recent post. It’s the latest update from NA. Yes the CEO left and the DCEO stepped up.


Thanks bud!  I was one of the original ops team managers back in 2012.  Before it started to get toxic when the previous CEO screwed over the original CEO in 2012 when he was the COO.


----------



## Flyhi

Ichthys said:


> Thanks bud!  I was one of the original ops team managers back in 2012.  Before it started to get toxic when the previous CEO screwed over the original CEO in 2012 when he was the COO.


It’s been some adventure since then 🤣


----------



## Ichthys

Flyhi said:


> It’s been some adventure since then 🤣


I heard the previous CEO has gone back to Dubai to work for the Canberra based 20% owner.


----------



## ambulance

How do we apply for a job with NAC.The website shows the career opportunities are on hold.


----------



## Ichthys

ambulance said:


> How do we apply for a job with NAC.The website shows the career opportunities are on hold.


That is a bit of luck!!! hahaah


----------



## bandaids

who is the coo now?


----------



## SandpitMedic

ambulance said:


> How do we apply for a job with NAC.The website shows the career opportunities are on hold.


Then looks like you can’t...


----------



## Flyhi

ambulance said:


> How do we apply for a job with NAC.The website shows the career opportunities are on hold.


E mail recruitment@nationalambulance.ae


----------



## Flyhi

SandpitMedic said:


> Then looks like you can’t...


E mail: recruitment@nationalambulance.ae


----------



## Flyhi

bandaids said:


> who is the coo now?


The guy who was Dir Ops is North.


----------



## Flyhi

Ichthys said:


> I heard the previous CEO has gone back to Dubai to work for the Canberra based 20% owner.


Local chatter is something like that. He is still about as people say they bump into him from place to place.


----------



## dutemplar

Seen on the book of face.


----------



## SandpitMedic

dutemplar said:


> Seen on the book of face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476


Yeah, my friend who is a South African is still there. I checked in with him after the last time
I looked at this thread. All new hires are SA.
When I was there it was 25% US 25% SA & 50% UK... for anything above a Basic. Times have changed since the contract shifts.

CICPA is still going strong. All my Kuya’s are still there as well as Basics.


----------



## ambulance

dutemplar said:


> Seen on the book of face.
> Di


----------



## ambulance

SandpitMedic said:


> Yeah, my friend who is a South African is still there. I checked in with him after the last time
> I looked at this thread. All new hires are SA.
> When I was there it was 25% US 25% SA & 50% UK... for anything above a Basic. Times have changed since the contract shifts.
> 
> CICPA is still going strong. All my Kuya’s are still there as well as Basics.


Did they go tje South Africa for recruitment? Do we have any update for Abu Dhabi Police Paramedic opportunity? Can any other nationals apply?


----------



## SandpitMedic

ambulance said:


> Did they go tje South Africa for recruitment? Do we have any update for Abu Dhabi Police Paramedic opportunity? Can any other nationals apply?


They were South Africans who lived in and were recruited in South Africa, yes.
I’m not sure I pick up all of what you’re putting down... I have no idea of the current needs of the company, but again, yes, other nationals may apply. Although, a degree or US national registry card were required when I was there. 

Where are you from and are you an actual paramedic or EMT/some combination?


----------



## ambulance

Yes. I am a Paramedic and registered with IBSC as FP-C


----------



## SandpitMedic

Take a look at their website. You are likely qualified.


----------



## Paracetamol

.


----------



## SandpitMedic

plasterspecialist said:


> Final update: NA is on the full downsize. Theyve stepped away from Paramedics largely, and are in the layoff process.


What a shame. They (as in the corporate players) milked that cow for millions from the Emirates I am sure.
I miss the old Jebel Dhanna drive sometimes. I watched that movie, 6 underground which was mostly shot in Abu Dhabi. Made me miss it a little seeing the palace, the Etihad Towers, Grand Mosque, etc. 

I'd like to go back there someday. 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Helimed1

NA is not on the downsize at all and is in fact the opposite. Paramedics are released as per contractual requirements it's as simple as that. I'm not employed by NA but i was previously and have close friends there. The management there at the moment is stronger than ever and are leading the company to further success. Different levels of clinicians are recruited based on contractual requirements. It's the middle east. Everyone working there understands the volatility of it.


----------



## Paracetamol

.


----------



## Helimed1

Sandpit said:


> Ok let me clarify. Im reporting second hand information, so after seeing the last response I followed up.
> 
> NA is definitely not going going under, or even on full downsize.  They have big contracts in a lot of the country; however there has been a move away from paramedics on what was a major contract. In the immediate term, it doesn't appear that any medic positions will be opening. There are guys who apparently are waiting for onboarding, but have been put on hold for a while. EMTS from Asia and African Docs are holding it down primary.
> 
> From what I've been told, they still have hundreds of clinical staff, but the western paramedics no longer represent major portion of staff.
> 
> Hopefully things pick up for them. I always heard the team up there was solid.



You are quite right in all that you have said there Sandpit. 
Again, from what I have heard I believe that the commercial based contracts are being altered due to money reasons and going with "cheaper" health care providers. I think we all know what that means. It is only a matter of time before these commercial entities begin to realise that cheaper does not equal better and then come back to NA with their tail between their legs. 
From what I am hearing there are no scares among the staff including paramedics that remain employed there and the company is not going under. 
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## SandpitMedic

What is going on here?!


----------



## SandpitMedic

It appears that someone has created 2 profiles and is having a conversation with themselves, and also has a problem with name creativity. (sandpit)(rowurboat)
Is that what’s happening? 

I just talked to a buddy there on the CICPA contract and he confirmed he is being laid off and they are losing the contract (that’s the military/oil&gas contract). He’s working his last month and looking for a new job. He says they are indeed going under.


----------



## SandpitMedic

@ExpatMedic0 do you still talk to anyone on still on the ground at NA?

Also this new member has changed names three times: plasterspecialist, sandpit, and paracetamol are the same person.

Not sure about rowurboat, but he’s using talking points of the NA admins.


----------



## MMiz

@SandpitMedic  Premium members have the option to change their usernames and edit posts up to a week ago.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Interesting


MMiz said:


> @SandpitMedic  Premium members have the option to change their usernames and edit posts up to a week ago.


----------



## CCCSD

Very. Single posts, premium membership.


----------



## SandpitMedic

CCCSD said:


> Very. Single posts, premium membership.


I didn't know that was a thing. 
Take my money!


----------



## SandpitMedic

CCCSD said:


> Very. Single posts, premium membership.


And now the posts have been edited/deleted. 
It gets more interesting.


----------



## CCCSD

Sometimes...THEY need to listen to the Line guys...


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Some people here clearly have an axe to grind with management
 It's the same ln every contract with every company I have been with. Most of the UK guys with NA where green when it came to contracting and came directly from NHS. But it would not surprise me if a couple really pist off ones come on here to stir the pot haha. Fine with me I don't care. Just saying.  Yes I'm in contact with people on the ground still in AD with ADPD and NAC.


----------



## SandpitMedic

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Some people here clearly have an axe to grind with management
> It's the same ln every contract with every company I have been with. Most of the UK guys with NA where green when it came to contracting and came directly from NHS. But it would not surprise me if a couple really pist off ones come on here to stir the pot haha. Fine with me I don't care. Just saying.  Yes I'm in contact with people on the ground still in AD with ADPD and NAC.


Hmmm... Do two known members who worked there and have personal contacts there know what they’re talking about?

Me thinks we do, and I think you’re absolutely correct with the green guys not knowing what to expect in the contracting game. Steel on target!


----------



## Helimed1

Sandpit said:


> Ok let me clarify. Im reporting second hand information, so after seeing the last response I followed up.
> 
> NA is definitely not going going under, or even on full downsize.  They have big contracts in a lot of the country; however there has been a move away from paramedics on what was a major contract. In the immediate term, it doesn't appear that any medic positions will be opening. There are guys who apparently are waiting for onboarding, but have been put on hold for a while. EMTS from Asia and African Docs are holding it down primary.
> 
> From what I've been told, they still have hundreds of clinical staff, but the western paramedics no longer represent major portion of staff.
> 
> Hopefully things pick up for them. I always heard the team up there was solid.



It is also worth remembering that NA is one of 3 government based health care providers in the UAE. The company will never "go down".


SandpitMedic said:


> It appears that someone has created 2 profiles and is having a conversation with themselves, and also has a problem with name creativity. (sandpit)(rowurboat)
> Is that what’s happening?
> 
> I just talked to a buddy there on the CICPA contract and he confirmed he is being laid off and they are losing the contract (that’s the military/oil&gas contract). He’s working his last month and looking for a new job. He says they are indeed going under.



It appears your buddy doesnt know what is going on then. The cicpa contract is not lost and the company is not going under.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Rowurboat said:


> It appears your buddy doesnt know what is going on then. The cicpa contract is not lost and the company is not going under.


Okay, I’m willing to hear you out. Elaborate on your credentials with NA and how you have come upon such information.

I don’t have a dog in this fight. My only piece is that I would like to know what is going on there from those with first hand knowledge. I enjoyed my time with NA, yet those reading this thread should have the latest and most accurate information. I have sources I trust; you are not one of them...


----------



## Salahuddin1987

New here


----------



## Helimed1

SandpitMedic said:


> Okay, I’m willing to hear you out. Elaborate on your credentials with NA and how you have come upon such information.
> 
> I don’t have a dog in this fight. My only piece is that I would like to know what is going on there from those with first hand knowledge. I enjoyed my time with NA, yet those reading this thread should have the latest and most accurate information. I have sources I trust; you are not one of them...



I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings

No I won't elaborate on my credentials nor with whom I get my info from. What I will say is that contract services from na was reduced. It didnt end. Simple really.


----------



## Helimed1

SandpitMedic said:


> Okay, I’m willing to hear you out. Elaborate on your credentials with NA and how you have come upon such information.
> 
> I don’t have a dog in this fight. My only piece is that I would like to know what is going on there from those with first hand knowledge. I enjoyed my time with NA, yet those reading this thread should have the latest and most accurate information. I have sources I trust; you are not one of them...


And dude, another reason I do not want to elaborate is that I dont know what has been said to NA staff so I do not think this would be the right forum for staff to hear about what is going on.


----------



## CCCSD

Kinda rude.


----------



## SandpitMedic

My feelings are fine.

So if by reduced you mean that there is no longer a contract for ALS services on CICPA, all ALS providers are being laid off and being sent back to their home of record, and the contract will now be staffed by EMTs from the Philippines then sure... it isn’t “lost.”

For the intent and purpose of this thread, The contract has been lost per se, as no medics can work there anymore (western or commonwealth medics especially).

I wonder, will those laid off will receive their end of contract bonuses?


----------



## PotatoMedic

Kinda sad.  My wife was starting to warm up to the idea of contract work.  Oh well.  Guess I'll put it on the back burner and start looking elsewhere.


----------



## CCCSD

Well...there’s always Carnegie Hall!


----------



## ExpatMedic0

PotatoMedic said:


> Kinda sad.  My wife was starting to warm up to the idea of contract work.  Oh well.  Guess I'll put it on the back burner and start looking elsewhere.


Get yourself a couple ex-wives and a lover in SE asia or mail order bride from Eastern Europe. Then your a real contractor. Add a couple adult kids of your own back home that you also don't speak to.


----------



## CCCSD

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Get yourself a couple ex-wives and a lover in SE asia or mail order bride from Eastern Europe. Then your a real contractor. Add a couple adult kids of your own back home that you also don't speak to.



so you just gave up the sweet secret life of a Contractor...traitor.

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ffemt8978

CCCSD said:


> so you just gave up the sweet secret life of a Contractor...traitor.
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣


First Rule of Contractor Club...


----------



## Loveakiwi

Any update? I see on their LinkedIn that they are advertising for EMT, ALS & doctors


----------



## WailingBanshees

As per my colleagues over there in the ACC, Aspen will leave the command of National Ambulance and a new (local?) company called Fazaa will take over, my friends there are worried about a -30% salary cut.

Also (unrelated to NA itself), two of my colleagues there just suddenly disappeared by National Security and not their family or friends or the company knows anything about them, their cars are still parked there (both Palestinian).

I'm working now in a different gulf country, a much better contract, benefits.

But all of this doesn't matter if you're coming from US/EU, UAE can be very welcoming and some people in NA are great to work with, despite the past replies.


----------



## Loveakiwi

WailingBanshees said:


> As per my colleagues over there in the ACC, Aspen will leave the command of National Ambulance and a new (local?) company called Fazaa will take over, my friends there are worried about a -30% salary cut.
> 
> Also (unrelated to NA itself), two of my colleagues there just suddenly disappeared by National Security and not their family or friends or the company knows anything about them, their cars are still parked there (both Palestinian).
> 
> I'm working now in a different gulf country, a much better contract, benefits.
> 
> But all of this doesn't matter if you're coming from US/EU, UAE can be very welcoming and some people in NA are great to work with, despite the past replies.


Disappeared? Oh wow. Is that type of thing still happening out there??


----------



## WailingBanshees

Loveakiwi said:


> Disappeared? Oh wow. Is that type of thing still happening out there??



Yeah, I can't say if they're involved in anything but they've been colleagues since college, hope it's not something related to UAE acknowledging Israel because lots of people got harmed if they say their opinions on it on social media. (Palestinians are focused with this surveillance)

But politics isn't part of this forum, Mainly that when their families/colleagues asked the company, the only response on the phone was:
_"We don't know where they are, to us, they're absent employees, more than 1 week and they will be dismissed and replaced"_


----------



## TheUnnamedMedic

For anyone wanting any recent updates regarding employment. Ive got several years in this company and am on my way out. There is still money to be made here but they have significantly reduced it.  I don’t think it’s the ideal situation for any of those with families looking to relocate nor do I think it’s a long term place for anyone for the west. I’ve had several good years here and more recently a bad few months. Overall I’m glad I did it and would do it again if given the chance. If any of you are looking to apply I hope this helps.


----------

